# Sonny Wu a capo della cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il Milan



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.

Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.

Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.


*Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi. 
Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.



(OT quanto mi sei mancato, hehhehehhe)

Quindi lui è il primo della lista... non Robin Li, ma comunque la faccia da cinese ce l'ha


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.*


----------



## ps18ps (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.



considerando la fonte, finalmente abbiamo i nomi di chi ci compra?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.*



up


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.*



grazie! Allora chi sta dietro potrebbero essere i precedentemente citati...


----------



## ps18ps (20 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> grazie! Allora chi sta dietro potrebbero essere i precedentemente citati...



magari. ma comunque anche Wu non sembra malaccio


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.


.


----------



## IronJaguar (20 Luglio 2016)

A me basta che firmino a breve e che si possa finamente partire. 
Perchè un giorno dalla cina ti dicono che Baidu ha comprato l'80 per cento, un altro che è Robin Li a titolo personale, ora questi. 

Fine Luglio è vicino, speriamo di avere presto chiarezza e poter pensare finalmente alla stagione.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.*



C'è una grossa differenza tra capo cordata e frontman....speriamo che sia la seconda.....

p.s. era ora.....ero in crisi di astinenza....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.



Per ora mi è sufficiente che i due farabutti se ne vadano, e sembra che ci siamo per davvero.

Poi misureremo i portafogli degli occhi a mandorla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano sembra sempre ottimista sui nomi reali dietro la cordata, mentre questo Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng sembrano un po meno rassicuranti


OT: preso da crisi d'astinenza ho bazzicato un pò in altri forum milanisti, ma abituato alla pulizia grafica di Milan Word, sono proprio inguardabili e trascurati.


----------



## Riverinho (20 Luglio 2016)

Sta notizia e' un totale disastro.
Abito a Singapore, e sono in stretto contatto con la Cina per ragioni di business e mercato (non calcistico, sia chiaro , mi occupo di altro).

Se i capi cordata sono questi due, dietro SICURAMENTE non ci saranno i vari Li e compagnia.
In Cina l'apparenza e le gerarchie sono importanti quanto il business stesso - Nessun personaggio del calibro di Li si fa rappresentare da due del calibro di Zheng e Wu.
(Ricordate Zhang e Bee, la situazione fu molto simile).

Non sto dicendo che la cordata non ha soldi o che siano mentecatti.
Sono sicuramente seri ed in gamba - ma avere questi due significa che nessuno di Evergrande, Baidu o compagnia e' dietro sta storia.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Campopiano sembra sempre ottimista sui nomi reali dietro la cordata, mentre questo Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng sembrano un po meno rassicuranti
> 
> 
> *OT: preso da crisi d'astinenza ho bazzicato un pò in altri forum milanisti, ma abituato alla pulizia grafica di Milan Word, sono proprio inguardabili e trascurati. *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Luglio 2016)

Se ho capito bene la GSR Capital gestisce fondi. Quindi mi è parso di capire che a Wu è stato solo affidata la gestione del fondo che altri grossi investitori hanno creato. 

Se fosse così sarebbe ottimo , anche perchè se Berlusconi ha detto che hanno garanzie economiche deve essere per forza così. Personalmente non potrebbe sicuramente partecipare all'acquisto e il mantenimento ad alti livelli del Milan.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente mi basta che mandino a casa Berlusconi e Galliani...del resto anche se fossero solo loro gli investitor(cosa che non credo) di certo se spendono così tanto per comprarci non credo non abbiano l'intento di farci tornare ai vertici


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Luglio 2016)

Ma il famoso "400 milioni per il mercato" è lui/loro? Aahahahahaha prima c'era il frontman Bee capocordata poi AlìBabà e i quaranta ladroni e adesso questo.

Ma perchè non si offrono Samsung o Sony o LG così risparmiano pure sulla pubblicità delle magliette e siamo a posto


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.



Buone notizie, ma Sonny deve imparare di non dire mai a persone estranee alla sua famiglia ciò che ha in testa in casi come l'acquisto del Milan: prima l'acquisto e poi il proclamo sennò finisce come l'altro Sonny.


----------



## Kaw (20 Luglio 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma la notizia di Bloomberg: Wu, numero uno di GRS Capital, è il capo cordata. *


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Campopiano sembra sempre ottimista sui nomi reali dietro la cordata, mentre questo Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng sembrano un po meno rassicuranti
> 
> se buonanotte se ascolti campopiano....è arrivato dopo sia sulla questione del 100% che su questi nomi (wu e zheng)...
> speriamo comunque che ci siano altri nomi in ballo


----------



## robs91 (20 Luglio 2016)

Premessaur di liberarmi di Berlusconi e Galliani mi vanno bene tutti o quasi.Detto questo, se fosse vera la notizia di Sonny Wu capocordata(quindi il più importante di tutti quelli presenti), mi sembra evidente che la presenza di Robin Li,Jack Ma ecc era solo una suggestione.Tra l'altro se fosse così ci avrebbe preso il buon Bellinazzo che ha sempre sostentuto la non presenza di grandi nomi nella conglomerata.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2016)

I nomi stanno uscendo fuori. Ora mi auguro che entro luglio sia tutto finito. Un ulteriore slittamento sarebbe la fine...


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.



Mi pare veramente molto poco probabile che colossi cinesi decidano di farsi rappresentare da questo o quell'altro individuo. Se non si mettono in prima linea non ha senso proprio l'operazione, non avrebbero ritorno di immagine.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi pare veramente molto poco probabile che colossi cinesi decidano di farsi rappresentare da questo o quell'altro individuo. Se non si mettono in prima linea non ha senso proprio l'operazione, non avrebbero ritorno di immagine.



Quindi dici che questo è un mezzo Thoir?


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premessaur di liberarmi di Berlusconi e Galliani mi vanno bene tutti o quasi.Detto questo, se fosse vera la notizia di Sonny Wu capocordata(quindi il più importante di tutti quelli presenti), mi sembra evidente che i nomi di Robin Li,Jack Ma ecc erano solo delle suggestioni.Tra l'altro se fosse così ci avrebbe preso il buon *Bellinazzo* che ha sempre sostentuto la non presenza di grandi nomi nella conglomerata.



Assolutamente ciò che pensavo io..
E anche Festa iniziava a dubitare della bontà degli investitori negli ultimi suoi articoli.
A me sto Wu Sa Tantissimo di Mr. Bee.
Anche Bee gestiva i soldi di altri, lui era un "morto di fame" ma dietro aveva ADS e Citic Bank eppure eravamo tutti perplessi.
Praticamente siamo passati da Evergrande, Moutai, Baidu e Jack Ma a due sconosciuti che nemmeno esistono su Forbes..
#maiunagioia .
Oggi non riesco a esse felice sinceramente..


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quindi dici che questo è un mezzo Thoir?



Nono non lo conosco... mi riferivo solo alla presenza (secondo me assenza a questo punto) di Robin Li, Evergrande, ecc.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2016)

Idolo Campopiano. 
Tre mesi a parlare di Robin Li, Moutai, Alibaba, Jack Ma, Evergrande, e adesso che è uscito fuori il nome di Sonny Wu come se nulla fosse fa intendere che lui "già sapeva" e che "gli risultava tutto".


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> OT: preso da crisi d'astinenza ho bazzicato un pò in altri forum milanisti, ma abituato alla pulizia grafica di Milan Word, sono proprio inguardabili e trascurati.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Idolo Campopiano.
> Tre mesi a parlare di Robin Li, Moutai, Alibaba, Jack Ma, Evergrande, e adesso che è uscito fuori il nome di Sonny Wu come se nulla fosse fa intendere che lui "già sapeva" e che "gli risultava tutto".



Campopiano è il tuo Dio, non lo svergognare razza di infedele!


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Idolo Campopiano.
> Tre mesi a parlare di Robin Li, Moutai, Alibaba, Jack Ma, Evergrande, e adesso che è uscito fuori il nome di Sonny Wu come se nulla fosse fa intendere che lui "già sapeva" e che "gli risultava tutto".





Non abbiamo più certezze e fonti in questa trattativa.
Ho solo una paura fottuta del Thoirchio di turno o peggio ancora del Bee - lavanderia..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.



*Secondo quanto scrive la Gazzetta dello sport, i dialoghi tra Wu e Berlusconi vanno avanti da almeno due anni. Era cominciato tutto come progetto per una prtnership commerciale, e pian piano è diventata una cosa sempre più seria.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Idolo Campopiano.
> Tre mesi a parlare di Robin Li, Moutai, Alibaba, Jack Ma, Evergrande, e adesso che è uscito fuori il nome di Sonny Wu come se nulla fosse fa intendere che lui "già sapeva" e che "gli risultava tutto".



In realtà Campopiano rassicura che all'interno del fondo sono sempre presenti i suoi uomini, la cosa avrebbe anche un senso,
visto che sono tutti colossi sarebbe normale che a rappresentarli chiamassero una figura meno rappresentativa, se no si sminuirebbero a vicenda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi pare veramente molto poco probabile che colossi cinesi decidano di farsi rappresentare da questo o quell'altro individuo. Se non si mettono in prima linea non ha senso proprio l'operazione, non avrebbero ritorno di immagine.



Anch'io penso che i nomi siano questi, che non ci saranno altre sorprese dietro. Poi Bloomberg credo sia il massimo possibile tra le fonti.
Inoltre, ogni cosa che dice Berlusconi è una menzogna, quindi è possibile che gli investimenti nei prossimi anni saranno un po' minori.

Vedremo. Ci sarà tempo per capire, valutare, ed eventualmente criticare.

Io però vedo vicino il tramonto dell'era Berlusconi e Galliani. Sarò poco razionale e di scarse vedute, ma ora io esulto per questo.
Con la nuova proprietà potrà andare anche peggio di così? Forse, ma ad oggi mi sembra impossibile.

Sono pronto ad esplodere alle firme e all'addio di B&G, qualunque sia il successore.


----------



## Riverinho (20 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quindi dici che questo è un mezzo Thoir?


No.
Il problema di Thohir e' stato solamente uno - Che chi lo sosteneva voleva entrare nell'Inter solamente una volta che la situazione era sistemata.
Nessuno, neppure della famiglia Thohir stessa, lo ha mai sostenuto.
Parliamo di una famiglia che ha una Holding da due miliardi circa e che ha tirato fuori senza batter d'occhio circa 200M di euro per prendere parte di Hutchinson Whamphoa in Indonesia.
E in piu`, se si guardano le ramificazioni di Viva, di Adaro e di un paio di altre compagnie statali, si capisce che il groviglio di personaggi che VOLEVA gravitare attorno all'Inter era la rappresentazione dell'Elite' Indonesiana Stessa.

Thohir ha fallito miseramente sul piano sportivo dal punto di vista dei risultati e non ha ottenuto niente di eccezionale da quello economico, e cosi` i vari personaggi che avrebbero dovuto appoggiarlo non lo hanno fatto, cosi` come non lo hanno fatto i familiari.
Ed ecco perche` ha venduto a Suning in fretta e furia, ed ecco perche` Suning non sta facendo NIENTE: non dovevano manco entrare ORA, ma han dovuto.

Questi due NON hanno personalmente le possibilita` della famiglia Thohir, ne` grossi contatti a livello Statali.
Ma questo non significa per forza nulla di negativo. 
La Cina e` un paese GIGANTESCO, ed e` possibile far confluire parecchi soldi anche senza i Ma, i Ka Shing e i Li.
Vediamo!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In realtà Campopiano rassicura che all'interno del fondo sono sempre presenti i suoi uomini, la cosa avrebbe anche un senso,
> visto che sono tutti colossi sarebbe normale che a rappresentarli chiamassero una figura meno rappresentativa, se no si sminuirebbero a vicenda.



Bisogna capire bene cosa fa questo di mestiere, se l'imprenditore o il rappresentante.


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire bene cosa fa questo di mestiere, se l'imprenditore o il rappresentante.



porta a porta?


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Luglio 2016)

*Calcio e Finanza: Chi è Sonny Wu? E' un "deal-maker", uomo d'affari specializzato in operazioni di m&a (mergers and acquisitions). E' co-fondatore di GSR Ventures ed è presidente del fondo di private equity GSR Capital. E' inoltre presidente di LatticePower (società che si occupa di illuminazioni a LED) e di Boston-Power (società che si occupa della produzione di batterie a litio per automobili elettriche). Sonny Wu ha portato avanti gli investimenti delle sue società nei settori dell'energia e dei nuovi materiali.

Lo scorso luglio la GSR Capital ha annunciato l'intenzione di costituire un fondo da 5 miliardi di dollari per investimenti di m&a all’estero. Investimenti come detto in energia e nuovi materiali, ma anche in altri settori: cultura, o anche appunto il calcio.

La cordata di cui si parla ha valutato il Milan 750 milioni. Sonny Wu non sarebbe l'unico interessato al Milan, ma comunque gli spetterebbe una parte importante delle quote del futuro Milan cinese. Al suo fianco ci sarà Stevan Zheng, anche lui imprenditore attivo nell'energia, così come lo è Gancikoff, advisor dell'intera trattativa.

Vita privata: è nato nel 1968, nel 1981 si è trasferito coi genitori a Vancouver, in Canada. Ha studiato alla British Columbia e a Berkley, e infine al MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology). Ha fondato la GSR nel 2004, ad oggi vanta sedi a Singapore, a Pechino, ad Hong Kong e Palo Alto, nessuna in Europa.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Campopiano sembra sempre ottimista sui nomi reali dietro la cordata, mentre questo Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng sembrano un po meno rassicuranti
> 
> 
> OT: preso da crisi d'astinenza ho bazzicato un pò in altri forum milanisti, ma abituato alla pulizia grafica di Milan Word, sono proprio inguardabili e trascurati.



Madre santa.... Mi sembravo un tossico in astinenza.. 
Ma cosa diavolo è successo?? 
Ho pensato addirittura che i cinesi avessero comprato il dominio. 
Cmq è vero.... Gli altri forum sono inguardabili. 
Non si capisce na fava.


Ora mi sento già meglio...... Con il mio tesooorooooo

Scusate lo sfogo e l OT


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premessaur di liberarmi di Berlusconi e Galliani mi vanno bene tutti o quasi.Detto questo, se fosse vera la notizia di Sonny Wu capocordata(quindi il più importante di tutti quelli presenti), mi sembra evidente che la presenza di Robin Li,Jack Ma ecc era solo una suggestione.Tra l'altro se fosse così ci avrebbe preso il buon Bellinazzo che ha sempre sostentuto la non presenza di grandi nomi nella conglomerata.



la mia sensazione è che si siano messi insieme un po di pezzenti, i grandi big erano fantasie per far vendere giornali
Lo stato, il capo del governo cinese ect..tutte balle


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Campopiano sembra sempre ottimista sui nomi reali dietro la cordata, mentre questo Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng sembrano un po meno rassicuranti
> 
> 
> OT: preso da crisi d'astinenza ho bazzicato un pò in altri forum milanisti, ma abituato alla pulizia grafica di Milan Word, sono proprio inguardabili e trascurati.



Senza parlare di chi 'popola' milan world??? Tutti grandi. 
Comunque prendiamo i problemi tecnici come una volontà divina per distendere i nervi e le tensioni. Tanto il tempo si è fermato per noi e non ci siamo persi nulla.....


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Certo che pure il server ci si mette.
24 ore a cercare notizie su Twitter e non rete.. Un disastro.
Ora almeno possiamo condividere gioie e dolori.. <3


----------



## robs91 (20 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> la mia sensazione è che si siano messi insieme un po di pezzenti, i grandi big erano fantasie per far vendere giornali
> le famose ********* sullo stato, il capo del governo cinese ect..tutte balle



Ma si, in fondo ha più senso una cordata di "pezzenti" che una di grandi nomi.Se un Robin Li ti vuole acquistare lo fa da solo.


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Certo che pure il server ci si mette.
> 24 ore a cercare notizie su Twitter e non rete.. Un disastro.
> Ora almeno possiamo condividere gioie e dolori.. <3



gioie...queste sconosciute.


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

cmq diciamo che pur di veder sparire berlusca, va bene anche questa conglomerata di poveri, sperando che a stretto giro di posta si avvicini qualcuno di serio e adeguatamente ricco al Milan


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma si, in fondo ha più senso una cordata di "pezzenti" che una di grandi nomi.Se un Robin Li ti vuole acquistare lo fa da solo.



Certo che una cordata di pezzenti perché si buttano su un investimento così oneroso? 
Se i nomi sono questi più che Thoir io temo un Bee 2.0, ovvero una cessione mascherata..
Anche perché se questa è la figura di riferimento, quello che mette la faccia e la maggior parte dei soldi, come è possibile aspettarsi investimenti corposi (i 400 mil di cui parlava B) quando una grossa fetta di quella quota dovrebbe metterla lui che non ha nemmeno un patrimonio personale descritto da Forbes?


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> cmq diciamo che pur di veder sparire berlusca, va bene anche questa conglomerata di poveri, sperando che a stretto giro di posta si avvicini qualcuno di serio e adeguatamente ricco al Milan



Quello è vero ma dopo il post di edo86 su Twitter, lo scoop su Baidu e tutti i nomi usciti ultimamente (Moutai su tutti) oggi il mio entusiasmo è decisamente castrato.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma si, in fondo ha più senso una cordata di "pezzenti" che una di grandi nomi.Se un Robin Li ti vuole acquistare lo fa da solo.



Prima la trattativa era una truffa e non esisteva. Ora siamo passati ai cinesi pezzenti (che acquistano a quasi 800mln, noccioline in pratica e molti parlano che i due rappresentino altri...). Come la mettiamo mettiamo, dobbiamo sempre criticare a prescindere.....


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.


.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (20 Luglio 2016)

Certamente siamo tutti un po perplessi.... eravamo abituati a nomi di un certo calibro... voglio essere fiducioso
1) perchè c'è Sal che fa da raccordo quindi non credo si presenti con gente"discreta"
2) quel che se ne voglia a Fininvest, ma credo che gli siano arrivate decine di offerte da tutto il mondo, e non 
penso avrebbero accettato di vendere a gente "discreta"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2016)

Ovviamente il primo aspetto che si guarda è quella economico.. ma non sottovalutiamo il fatto che dopo anni potremmo avere una società SERIA.
Senza imbrogli e teatrini. Che programma il futuro. Che fa una comunicazione seria. Che non prende in giro i tifosi.

Poi vediamo quanto saranno gli investimenti, ma un bel ricambio d'aria io me lo godo tutto...


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prima la trattativa era una truffa e non esisteva. Ora siamo passati ai cinesi pezzenti (che acquistano a quasi 800mln, noccioline in pratica e molti parlano che i due rappresentino altri...). Come la mettiamo mettiamo, dobbiamo sempre criticare a prescindere.....



sto Wu è un pezzente rispetto ai nomi paventati, diciamolo pure.


----------



## robs91 (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prima la trattativa era una truffa e non esisteva. Ora siamo passati ai cinesi pezzenti (che acquistano a quasi 800mln, noccioline in pratica e molti parlano che i due rappresentino altri...). Come la mettiamo mettiamo, dobbiamo sempre criticare a prescindere.....



Ovviamente pezzenti è un'iperbole,ho messo anche le virgolette.E' altresì evidente che questi nomi, che non sono presenti nemmeno nella lista Forbes dei 400 uomini più ricchi della Cina, non siano Li o Jack Ma.


----------



## ps18ps (20 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il primo aspetto che si guarda è quella economico.. ma non sottovalutiamo il fatto che dopo anni potremmo avere una società SERIA.
> Senza imbrogli e teatrini. Che programma il futuro. Che fa una comunicazione seria. Che non prende in giro i tifosi.
> 
> Poi vediamo quanto saranno gli investimenti, ma un bel ricambio d'aria io me lo godo tutto...



esatto. magari anche con un buon piano industriale.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Luglio 2016)

Non dimenticate il "No Comment di Baidu" che sinceramente a me sembrava tutto tranne non centriamo nulla.


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticate il "No Comment di Baidu" che sinceramente a me sembrava tutto tranne non centriamo nulla.



io aspetto a giudicare, anche perchè Bloomberg (secondo Panorama) dichiara di esserne stata informata da "persona a conoscenza della vicenda" senza però fornire nomi.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2016)

ma ancora non ha sementito?? l'unico nome uscito che deve smentire sta a vedere che conferma...


----------



## Crox93 (20 Luglio 2016)

Non conosco queste persone quindi vedremo.
Ad ogni modo quando dicevo: "SE sono questi i cinesi..."
pensavo di essere un pazzo complottista eppure anche sta volta ho fatto bene a dubitare visto che non ci saranno minimamente i grandi nomi fatti.
Vedremo se questi signori saranno altrettanto potenti e competenti come da premesse.

P.S. Campopiano sempre piu ridicolo, ormai è chiaro da tempo che ha fatto tutto questo solo per scalare il successo visto che dopo l'esclusiva non ha piu beccato nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2016)

Ma berlusconi non ha pescato il 'miglior acquirente possibile' per il milan?????
Coraggio ragazzi, non ci demoralizziamo. L'operazione è cosi vasta, cosi complicata , cosi ambiziosa che non è semplice da comprendere ed è pure troppo semplicistico ridurre il tutto a una mera considerazione della disponibilità economica.
C'è il governo cinese dietro e questo dovrebbe esser una grossa garanzia. Mettiamoci poi in testa che rientriamo in un programma dove lo stato avrà i suoi interessi, gli investitori i loro e il milan, con la sua crescita , rappresenta 'solo' il punto di unione.
I cinesi non vengono per comprare i migliori giocatori del mondo in pieno stile riccone russo di turno ma vengono per fare ciò in cui berlusconi fallisce da un decennio : programmare!!! Portare il milan ad essere un'azienda e crescere a 360 gradi. 
Concentriamoci su ciò che reputo più importante : questa maledetta firma deve arrivare entro fine luglio!!!
Assolutamente.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2016)

anche l'ansa parla di questo sonny wu come capocordata e "principale investitore" della futura cordata...insomma sarebbe lui la punta di diamante....


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma berlusconi non ha pescato il 'miglior acquirente possibile' per il milan?????
> Coraggio ragazzi, non ci demoralizziamo. L'operazione è cosi vasta, cosi complicata , cosi ambiziosa che non è semplice da comprendere ed è pure troppo semplicistico ridurre il tutto a una mera considerazione della disponibilità economica.
> C'è il governo cinese dietro e questo dovrebbe esser una grossa garanzia. Mettiamoci poi in testa che rientriamo in un programma dove lo stato avrà i suoi interessi, gli investitori i loro e il milan, con la sua crescita , rappresenta 'solo' il punto di unione.
> I cinesi non vengono per comprare i migliori giocatori del mondo in pieno stile riccone russo di turno ma vengono per fare ciò in cui berlusconi fallisce da un decennio : programmare!!! Portare il milan ad essere un'azienda e crescere a 360 gradi.
> ...



Quello è vero, diciamo però che ad oggi scambierei questo con Suning + manager nuovi.
Io questi pesci piccoli che fanno queste scalate li temo, non vorrei che dietro Wu ci sia.. Fininvest.
Con Li e similari il dubbio nessuno l'avrebbe mai avuto..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2016)

Io, sinceramente, non ho mai avuto dubbi sulle identità degli acquirenti, nel senso che ho sempre dato per scontata la loro solidità e la loro serietà. Ciò che mi preme adesso è la firma del preliminare, perché bisogna assolutamente fare mercato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.



Mah...ogni giorno un nome nuovo..che poi per me so tutti uguali sti cinesi..


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

3 mesi ad aspettare ste firme, e poi viene fuori che finiamo in mano a dei poveracci. "Mi vien voglia di sputarmi negli occhi da solo" cit. L. Banfi


----------



## Nick (20 Luglio 2016)

Quest'uomo sarà sicuramente la faccia della trattativa, probabilmente l'amministratore della società veicolo di Hong Kong creata dalla conglomerata, anche il WSJ fa capire questa possibilità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.



Chi ci acquista è una cordata che ha costituito un fondo miliardario, quindi è normale che si siano serviti di un gestore di fondi come Wu. Non è Wu ad acquistarci, ma chi sta dietro che evidentemente uscirà fuori al momento opportuno (dopo il preliminare o direttamente al closing). 
Non a caso Berlusconi ha parlato di importanti società cinesi a partecipazione statale, facendo espresso riferimento a due persone con più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. E non credo proprio si riferisse a Wu e alla GSR Capital. 

Quindi calma e gesso: trovo folle anche solo pensare che questo affare sia paragonabile a quello di Bee.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quello è vero, diciamo però che ad oggi scambierei questo con Suning + manager nuovi.
> Io questi pesci piccoli che fanno queste scalate li temo, non vorrei che dietro Wu ci sia.. Fininvest.
> Con Li e similari il dubbio nessuno l'avrebbe mai avuto..



Ti capisco benissimo. Purtroppo tutte le nostre paure nascono dalla nostra proprietà. Questo è il vero dramma : non ci fidiamo più minimamente di chi ci rappresenta. In un contesto simile possiamo riporre le nostre speranze solo in personaggi come Galatioto. Mi pare il suo CV sia di tutto rispetto, no? Io ho solo paura che salti tutto. Ma ti giuro, per blasfemo che possa sembrare, vista la natura del nostro presidente, ciò che ora mi preme più di tutto è uscire dalla sue mani. Anche l'inter è capitata nelle mani di un tohir di turno . Ma forse era una tappa obbligata/inevitabile in un step di crescita industriale??? Non so chi ci sia dietro questa cordata ma siamo prigionieri di questa dirigenza e in qualche modo dobbiamo uscirne. Spero ovviamente alla grande.


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2016)

*Andrea Montanari: "Sonny Wu è un intermediario."*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi ci acquista è una cordata che ha costituito un fondo miliardario, quindi è normale che si siano serviti di un gestore di fondi come Wu. Non è Wu ad acquistarci, ma chi sta dietro che evidentemente uscirà fuori al momento opportuno (dopo il preliminare o direttamente al closing).
> Non a caso Berlusconi ha parlato di importanti società cinesi a partecipazione statale, facendo espresso riferimento a due persone con più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. E non credo proprio si riferisse a Wu e alla GSR Capital.
> 
> Quindi calma e gesso: trovo folle anche solo pensare che questo affare sia paragonabile a quello di Bee.


Esatto. Wu sarà il nostro Al Khelaifi, il quale, come tutti sappiamo (almeno credo), non mette i soldi di tasca propria ma gestisce il Qatar Investment Authority, fondo sovrano qatariota. Analogamente Wu gestirà il fondo della conglomerata cinese dove convergeranno i soldi delle società stesse, se non anche quelli del governo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: "Sonny WU è un intermediario."*


Ma è ovvio, dai! Meglio che il forum sia stato fuori uso per un giorno. Quassù siamo sempre tutti pronti a frignare e a farci prendere da folli isterismi. Ma vi pare che ci acquisti Wu? Per piacere, ragazzi! Un po' di logica, per favore.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: "Sonny Wu è un intermediario."*



Il milan sta diventando una scatola cinese........

Comunque sia sempre meglio del duo B&G


----------



## Isao (20 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio, dai! Meglio che il forum sia stato fuori uso per un giorno. Quassù siamo sempre tutti pronti a frignare e a farci prendere da folli isterismi. Ma vi pare che ci acquisti Wu? Per piacere, ragazzi! Un po' di logica, per favore.



Nooooo! Capitali di Rientrhooo.. Pezzenti cinesiiii..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (20 Luglio 2016)

Secondo voi Galatioto si esporrebbe per un pezzente?..mi fate ridere...è solo un gestore del fondo, tipo un amministratore condominiale.....dietro ci sono altri soggetti


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (20 Luglio 2016)

Io concordo con quello che dice Campopiano . É impossibile che questo sia l'esponente di rilievo della nuova cordata. ...È solamente un gestore dei fondi , ha un patrimonio irrisorio rispetto ai vari Robin li Jack Ma ecc... e non sarebbe in grado di gestire una società come il Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi scusate, si sta parlando di questo Sonny Wu come un barbone o un idiota.

Anche se fosse lui il capo cordata, qualche soldo in più da spendere rispetto ai farabutti di adesso, penso che ce l'abbia.


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> cmq diciamo che pur di veder sparire berlusca, va bene anche questa conglomerata di poveri, sperando che a stretto giro di posta si avvicini qualcuno di serio e adeguatamente ricco al Milan



254mila fonti (comprese fonti cinesi) parlando di nomi importanti, aziende enormi e la garanzia dello stato, quindi giustamente per te ha senso che ad acquistare il Milan sia una conglomerata di poveri. Ci credi davvero a quello che dici o stai trollando?


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> 254mila fonti (comprese fonti cinesi) parlando di nomi importanti, aziende enormi e la garanzia dello stato, quindi giustamente per te ha senso che ad acquistare il Milan sia una conglomerata di poveri. Ci credi davvero a quello che dici o stai trollando?



purtroppo sono serio,deluso e pure incazzato


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2016)

SportFair è attendibile? loro dicono sonny wu con robin li ed evergrande....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Luglio 2016)

Consiglierei tutti di stare rilassati,
la trattativa Bee ha sempre puzzato di marcio, è l'anno scorso l'ho detto più volte,
qua ci sono personaggi che tirano fuori 700 M e rotti per acquisire al 100% una società che al momento obiettivamente non ne vale la metà,
per cui al momento non hanno nessuna speranza di poterci speculare, sono obbligati a investire e a rllanciarla,
do per scontato che nella cordata ci siano grossi nomi, è la logica a dirlo.


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Quest'uomo sarà sicuramente la faccia della trattativa, probabilmente l'amministratore della società veicolo di Hong Kong creata dalla conglomerata, anche il WSJ fa capire questa possibilità.



Bisogna capire se in trattative simili è normale che a metterci la faccia sia uno "sfigato", anche se già mi faceva strano che un Li avesse bisogno di altri per comprarci.. Ancora più strano si faccia rappresentare da un pesce così piccolo oltretutto con business in America.
A che pro?


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (20 Luglio 2016)

Suvvia, ragazzi... non disperatevi, Avete visto il fondo GSR ventures di cui Wu è il founder e mananger principale? Avete visto quanti investimenti hanno fatto ? Più di 70!!! Non ho mai visto una roba del genere, qui è roba di mld di €, centinaia.... Il che mi fa pensare che c'è lo stato dietro di loro...


----------



## Casnop (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.


Con tutto il rispetto e la gratitudine che dobbiamo a Pasquale Campopiano per l'ottimo servizio giornalistico che ha reso in questi mesi, la parola del colosso Bloomberg, per la sua estrema laconicità e concretezza, è l'emblema stesso della credibilità e fondatezza in quanto tali. La fonte garantisce dunque certezza. L'equity venture capital fund indicato non è ovviamente l'hedge fund progettato da Galatioto per il controllo del Milan, è solo uno degli investitori raccolti dal manager italoamericano nel consorzio che sta guidando l'operazione. Si tratta di investitori nel settore delle energie rinnovabili, il che, in singolare coerenza con quanto rivelato tre mesi fa da Bloomberg e da CCTV nelle scorse settimane, fa ritenere come altamente probabile la presenza, si vedrà a quale titolo, di Li e di Hanergy nel gruppo che si accinge all'acquisizione del club. Disponibilità economiche a parte, sempre relative quando si parla di equity funds che rastrellano ad hoc capitali tramite operazioni finanziarie su posizioni pregresse senza attingere al proprio patrimonio, conterà il piano industriale proposto da questi soggetti su mercato, branding e stadio proprietario. Ma, prima ancora, conterà che si arrivi alla firma dei contratti. Lo stallo di questi giorni è ridicolo oltre che inaccettabile per un club di questo rango. Fare bene, dunque, ma ormai anche fare presto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

*Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate, si sta parlando di questo Sonny Wu come un barbone o un idiota.
> 
> Anche se fosse lui il capo cordata, qualche soldo in più da spendere rispetto ai farabutti di adesso, penso che ce l'abbia.



Si dice che amministri un patrimonio di 7 Miliardi di € e l'anno scorso ha stanziato 5 M per acquisizioni estere,
proprio porello non è... ed è solo uno dei rappresentanti della cordata


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non conosco queste persone quindi vedremo.
> Ad ogni modo quando dicevo: "SE sono questi i cinesi..."
> pensavo di essere un pazzo complottista eppure anche sta volta ho fatto bene a dubitare visto che *non ci saranno minimamente i grandi nomi fatti.*
> Vedremo se questi signori saranno altrettanto potenti e competenti come da premesse.
> ...



Ragazzi ma dov'è l'ufficialità?
Chi lo ha detto che non ci saranno i grandi nomi?
Le notizie sono valide solo quando sono negative? (tra l'altro poi nessuna notizia trapelata al momento parla di assenza dei nomi grossi)
C'è gente che dà sempre la sensazioni di non vedere l'ora che la trattativa salti solo per dire "ve lo avevo detto"...


----------



## BraveHeart (20 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quello è vero, diciamo però che ad oggi scambierei questo con Suning + manager nuovi.
> Io questi pesci piccoli che fanno queste scalate li temo, *non vorrei che dietro Wu ci sia.. Fininvest.*
> Con Li e similari il dubbio nessuno l'avrebbe mai avuto..



No, vabbè.....ragazzi vi prego. Fate sul serio?


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: "Sonny Wu è un intermediario."*



Ma l'intermediario non è già Galatioto?


----------



## Doc55 (20 Luglio 2016)

Quando c'è' di mezzo il diavolo non e' mai tutto semplice. Quando sognavamo la vendita da Farina a Fininvest si diffuse un comunicato che annunciava la vendita a Porretti! Detto questo non credo che sia un riciclaggio tantomeno che il sig. Wu investa cifre così' importanti parenti ad un miliardo di euro senza una solidità' economica garantita certamente da altri. In ogni casonon credo che Galatioto voli per ben due volte dall' America senza un business serio! Se fosse stato un bluff Galliani avrebbe tra l' altro già' acquistato qualche parametro 0 dicendo che erano grandi operazioni rese possibili solo grazie alla disponibilità' di Silvio e dei nuovi acquirenti. Incrociamo le dita e aspettiamo i fatti!


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi ci acquista è una cordata che ha costituito un fondo miliardario, quindi è normale che si siano serviti di un gestore di fondi come Wu. Non è Wu ad acquistarci, ma chi sta dietro che evidentemente uscirà fuori al momento opportuno (dopo il preliminare o direttamente al closing).
> Non a caso Berlusconi ha parlato di importanti società cinesi a partecipazione statale, facendo espresso riferimento a due persone con più di 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale. E non credo proprio si riferisse a Wu e alla GSR Capital.
> 
> Quindi calma e gesso: trovo folle anche solo pensare che questo affare sia paragonabile a quello di Bee.



Alcune fonti oltre che frontman parlano di "maggior investitore".
Quindi immagino che chi è sotto di lui sia più "piccolo"..


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Alcune fonti oltre che frontman parlano di "maggior investitore".
> Quindi immagino che chi è sotto di lui sia più "piccolo"..



Piccolo per quote, ma non è detto anche per disponibilità


----------



## Gabry (20 Luglio 2016)

Sta storia della cessione è sfuggita di mano a molti milanisti.
Non si vedevano deliri simili dai tempi dello scherzo di Oson Welles.


----------



## sette (20 Luglio 2016)

L'importante è che a vendita vada in porto, devono fare piazza pulita delle attuali proprietà e dirigenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2016)

Nel frattempo con questa storia del 100 % anzichè l'80% e con questa storia dei nomi sono riusciti a calmare il bambino che voleva andare al parco!! Quale sarà il prossimo diversivo per fargli dimenticare il parco?
Sostituiamo il sostantivo 'bambino' con 'tifoso' e la parola 'parco' con 'firma'. 
Il concetto però rimane quello. Gli 'unghè' si sono momentaneamente sopiti. Ora si soppesa il porcellino pieno di monete dei cinesi.


----------



## clanton (20 Luglio 2016)

Riverinho ha scritto:


> Sta notizia e' un totale disastro.
> Abito a Singapore, e sono in stretto contatto con la Cina per ragioni di business e mercato (non calcistico, sia chiaro , mi occupo di altro).
> 
> Se i capi cordata sono questi due, dietro SICURAMENTE non ci saranno i vari Li e compagnia.
> ...



prova a farci capire meglio perchè dietro non ci dovrebbero essere certi nomi noti e facoltosi


----------



## clanton (20 Luglio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Galatioto si esporrebbe per un pezzente?..mi fate ridere...è solo un gestore del fondo, tipo un amministratore condominiale.....dietro ci sono altri soggetti



Si si esatto però andiamo a vedere che cosa è un fondo private equity e ne comprenderemo le finalità .... del Milan non gliene frega niente come non glien'è fregato della Philips o di qualsiasi altra azienda acquisita ... è solo un modo per fare business per fare valore a lungo termine e poi magari fra 5/10/15 anni vendere. Cmq va bene così !! qualche soldo lo metteranno a differenza di B:


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari: "Sonny Wu è un intermediario."*



Aron, non ha assolutamente detto questo Montanari. Per favore non fare disinformazione, grazie. 
Montanari ha scritto chiaramente che non ha idea di chi possa essere questo Whu.


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aron, non ha assolutamente detto questo Montanari. Per favore non fare disinformazione, grazie.
> Montanari ha scritto chiaramente che non ha idea di chi possa essere questo Whu.



L'ha scritto eccome.


----------



## pablog1585 (20 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aron, non ha assolutamente detto questo Montanari. Per favore non fare disinformazione, grazie.
> Montanari ha scritto chiaramente che non ha idea di chi possa essere questo Whu.



ho letto anche io su Twitter che Montanari conferma che Wu è solo un intermediario...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aron, non ha assolutamente detto questo Montanari. Per favore non fare disinformazione, grazie.
> Montanari ha scritto chiaramente che non ha idea di chi possa essere questo Whu.



Quanto Montanari parlava di intermediario si riferiva all'articolo del Wall Street Journal, ma lui effettivamente non lo conosceva.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## beleno (20 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aron, non ha assolutamente detto questo Montanari. Per favore non fare disinformazione, grazie.
> Montanari ha scritto chiaramente che non ha idea di chi possa essere questo Whu.


C'è un tweet di Montanari che cita Wu come intermediario


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quanto Montanari parlava di intermediario si riferiva all'articolo del Wall Street Journal, ma lui effettivamente non lo conosceva.



si ma rifacendosi all'articolo, come sua fonte personale ha detto che non sa chi sia. A mio modo di vedere comunque, ci stiamo facendo troppi problemi. Sapremo veramente chi c'è dietro forse, e dico forse, a settembre.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> C'è un tweet di Montanari che cita Wu come intermediario



Attenzione, stava riassumendo un articolo, non quello che lui sa! c'è differenza ragazzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ha scritto eccome.



no aron, leggi meglio. Riassumeva l'articolo del wsj.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.



Provo a fare chiarezza, visto che qualcuno insiste dicendo che l'investitore è Wu con la GSR: non è sbagliato, è così. Ma la GSR è un collettore di capitali, non mette soldi in proprio ma si occupa di trovare i soldi necessari per attuare scalate societarie. 

Quindi questa notizia non fa altro che confermare quanto detto da Campopiano mesi fa: chi ci acquista è un fondo (GSR) alimentato dai soldi di grossi imprenditori che verranno fuori al momento opportuno. Speriamo presto


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Provo a fare chiarezza, visto che qualcuno insiste dicendo che l'investitore è Wu con la GSR: non è sbagliato, è così. Ma la GSR è un collettore di capitali, non mette soldi in proprio ma si occupa di trovare i soldi necessari per attuare scalate societarie.
> 
> Quindi questa notizia non fa altro che confermare quanto detto da Campopiano mesi fa: chi ci acquista è un fondo (GSR) alimentato dai soldi di grossi imprenditori che verranno fuori al momento opportuno. Speriamo presto



semplificando wu è mister bee del 2016. non ha soldi ma promette di avere investitori dietro. giusto?


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Provo a fare chiarezza, visto che qualcuno insiste dicendo che l'investitore è Wu con la GSR: non è sbagliato, è così. Ma la GSR è un collettore di capitali, non mette soldi in proprio ma si occupa di trovare i soldi necessari per attuare scalate societarie.
> 
> Quindi questa notizia non fa altro che confermare quanto detto da Campopiano mesi fa: chi ci acquista è un fondo (GSR) alimentato dai soldi di grossi imprenditori che verranno fuori al momento opportuno. Speriamo presto



Concordo. D'altronde non si era parlato proprio di questo tempo fa? ce lo siamo dimenticati?
Costituzione di un fondo di 1,5 mld, che avrebbe comprato il Milan. CHi ci sia dietro il fondo al momento non è dato saperlo, ma se proviamo a fare due più due, date le info provenienti dalla Cina, qualche nome mi sa che ce l'abbiamo  
Whu sarà il gestore del fondo, probabilmente. Anche perchè voi ce lo vedevate Gancikoff a gestire questo fondo? io no.

P.S. Il fondo di cui si sta parlando tramite Bloomber, è stato costituito ad Aprile di questo anno. Che coincidenza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> semplificando wu è mister bee del 2016. non ha soldi ma promette di avere investitori dietro. giusto?



Si, promette... infatti Fininvest e Galatioto stanno trattando sulla base di promesse  i capitali esistono e si trovano nel fondo già costituito da mesi proprio dalla GSR. Niente a che vedere con i soldi del monopoli di Bee. Non scherziamo.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Concordo. D'altronde non si era parlato proprio di questo tempo fa? ce lo siamo dimenticati?
> Costituzione di un fondo di 1,5 mld, che avrebbe comprato il Milan. CHi ci sia dietro il fondo al momento non è dato saperlo, ma se proviamo a fare due più due, date le info provenienti dalla Cina, qualche nome mi sa che ce l'abbiamo
> Whu sarà il gestore del fondo, probabilmente. Anche perchè voi ce lo vedevate Gancikoff a gestire questo fondo? io no.
> 
> P.S. Il fondo di cui si sta parlando tramite Bloomber, è stato costituito ad Aprile di questo anno. Che coincidenza



This.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, promette... infatti Fininvest e Galatioto stanno trattando sulla base di promesse  i capitali esistono e si trovano nel fondo già costituito da mesi proprio dalla GSR. Niente a che vedere con i soldi del monopoli di Bee. Non scherziamo.



con tutto il rispetto ne io posso affermare il contrario ne tu affermare che ci siano i capitali. anche perchè le firme non ci sono


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, promette... infatti Fininvest e Galatioto stanno trattando sulla base di promesse  i capitali esistono e si trovano nel fondo già costituito da mesi proprio dalla GSR. Niente a che vedere con i soldi del monopoli di Bee. Non scherziamo.



Premetto che la mia domanda è assolutamente seria e non è mia intenzione essere provocatorio, ma ho una curiosità, per chi ne sa più di me.
Di questo fondo di cui si parla, già costituito e tutto, esiste una prova tangibile? O siamo a livello delle notizie che ci propinano ogni giorno?


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Premetto che la mia domanda è assolutamente seria e non è mia intenzione essere provocatorio, ma ho una curiosità, per chi ne sa più di me.
> Di questo fondo di cui si parla, già costituito e tutto, esiste una prova tangibile? O siamo a livello delle notizie che ci propinano ogni giorno?


di prova tangibile qui c'è il nulla


----------



## Edric (20 Luglio 2016)

Comunque basta guardare un attimo su internet saltando le news di "attualità" sulla cessione del milan e saltano fuori vari articoli su passate operazioni finanziarie in cui è coinvolto Sonny Wu tramite la GSR Capital (di cui è "chairman") e GSR Ventures, di cui è (co-fondatore)

per esempio Bloomberg lo cità in un articolo dal titolo *"China's GSR Capital launching $5 bln fund for global tech deals"* del 27 Luglio 2015 in cui scrive (traduzione rapida) che *"la società di investimento Cinese GSR Capital sta per lanciare un fondo di 5 miliardi per investimenti in companie tecnologiche globali"* e ancora *"GSR Capital è salita alla ribalta delle cronache lo scorso aprile per l'acquisizione, assieme a un'altro investitore, della divisione di illuminazione della Philipps per 2,8 miliardi"*

Di certo queste non sono operazioni da "quattro soldi"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> con tutto il rispetto ne io posso affermare il contrario ne tu affermare che ci siano i capitali. anche perchè le firme non ci sono



Se i capitali non c'erano le trattative non sarebbero arrivate fino a questo punto. Se salta (ma non credo proprio) il problema non sarà quello.



BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Premetto che la mia domanda è assolutamente seria e non è mia intenzione essere provocatorio, ma ho una curiosità, per chi ne sa più di me.
> Di questo fondo di cui si parla, già costituito e tutto, esiste una prova tangibile? O siamo a livello delle notizie che ci propinano ogni giorno?



Le prove tangibili le hanno coloro i quali stanno conducendo le trattative. Noi invece le avremo con le firme, ma fino ad allora ogni nostro discorso si basa sulle indiscrezioni dei giornalisti e sulla logica. Quindi fino ad allora continueremo ad avere visioni e sensazioni diverse (e parlo in generale).


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Piccolo per quote, ma non è detto anche per disponibilità



Ma tanto le ricapitalizzazione non si faranno in base alle quote?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> di prova tangibile qui c'è il nulla






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le prove tangibili le hanno coloro i quali stanno conducendo le trattative. Noi invece le avremo con le firme, ma fino ad allora ogni nostro discorso si basa sulle indiscrezioni dei giornalisti e sulla logica. Quindi fino ad allora continueremo ad avere visioni e sensazioni diverse (e parlo in generale).



Ah ecco.
No perché vedo che viene citato in continuazione come un punto di forza per la serietà della trattativa, pensavo ci fosse almeno quello come paletto.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

Il fondo esiste. Che poi compri noi è una considerazione che fa Bloomberg. Ma il fondo è reale.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.*



Siamo alla follia. Questi costituiscono un fondo da 1.5 mld e riusciamo a dubitare degli acquirenti. Talvolta non ho parole. Lo si fa proprio perché si è deciso di fare il bastian contrario. Meditate gente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi alla fine che sia un nome come pesce piccolo o meno non credo abbia molta importanza, a noi interessa l'aspetto sportivo e nel contratto Berlusconi ha fatto chiaramente mettere, come più volte detto, delle clausole di spesa sul mercato.. Quindi non c'è dubbio che spenderanno il giusto per farci tornare dove ci compete.. D'altronde non credo che vengano a buttare quasi 1 miliardo nel Milan così tanto per...
Poi comunque su Sky dicevano che questo wu aveva già chiaramente detto di volere stanziare 5 miliardi fuori dalla Cina e credo proprio che tutti quei soldi siano destinati al Milan, quindi come inizio non mi sembra neanche male


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il fondo esiste. Che poi compri noi è una considerazione che fa Bloomberg. Ma il fondo è reale.



se è reale forniscimi delle prove


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Comunque basta guardare un attimo su internet saltando le news di "attualità" sulla cessione del milan e saltano fuori vari articoli su passate operazioni finanziarie in cui è coinvolto Sonny Wu tramite la GSR Capital (di cui è "chairman") e GSR Ventures, di cui è (co-fondatore)
> 
> per esempio Bloomberg lo cità in un articolo dal titolo *"China's GSR Capital launching $5 bln fund for global tech deals"* del 27 Luglio 2015 in cui scrive (traduzione rapida) che *"la società di investimento Cinese GSR Capital sta per lanciare un fondo di 5 miliardi per investimenti in companie tecnologiche globali"* e ancora *"GSR Capital è salita alla ribalta delle cronache lo scorso aprile per l'acquisizione, assieme a un'altro investitore, della divisione di illuminazione della Philipps per 2,8 miliardi"*
> 
> Di certo queste non sono operazioni da "quattro soldi"



Post esemplare


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il fondo esiste. Che poi compri noi è una considerazione che fa Bloomberg. Ma il fondo è reale.



Se esiste deve esistere anche il modo di verificarlo, altrimenti è un fidarsi di qualcuno, quello intendevo. 
Possibile che nessuno sia andato a verificare qual'è sto fondo?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.


.


----------



## Edric (20 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ah ecco.
> No perché vedo che viene citato in continuazione come un punto di forza per la serietà della trattativa, pensavo ci fosse almeno quello come paletto.



Il fondo viene citato come punto di serietà *per le dimensioni dello stesso* e, in larga parte, in relazione alle obiezioni più "speciose" che spesso vengono fatte (ricordiamo per esempio tutti i "cinesi non esistono" dei mesi scorsi ?).

Va da sè che i ragionamenti fatti si basano sempre su quel che si può ricavare leggendo le varie notizie riportate dalle innumerevoli fonti che si son spese su questa trattativa, come d'altro canto mi pare che* stiamo facendo ora con tutti questi ragionamenti su Sonny Wu*.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.
> 
> Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.



Beh, vediamo, anche a me sembra più un frontman che il capo cordata... ed anche il WSJ è comunque una fonte molto seria.

Piccolo OT: Sembrava un contrappasso che appena sono usciti i primi nomi cinesi fosse saltato il forum


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (20 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Il fondo viene citato come punto di serietà *per le dimensioni dello stesso* e, in larga parte, in relazione alle obiezioni più "speciose" che spesso vengono fatte (ricordiamo per esempio tutti i "cinesi non esistono" dei mesi scorsi ?).
> 
> Va da sè che i ragionamenti fatti si basano sempre su quel che si può ricavare leggendo le varie notizie riportate dalle innumerevoli fonti che si son spese su questa trattativa, come d'altro canto mi pare che* stiamo facendo ora con tutti questi ragionamenti su Sonny Wu*.



Certo, sono d'accordo, ma dato che la creazione di un fondo è una cosa verificabile, volevo sapere se ci fosse la certezza che questo fondo sia stato realmente istituito, grande o piccolo che sia.
Ma evidentemente nessuna "fonte" ha ritenuto opportuno approfondire la questione.
Cosa che mi si permetterà di trovare quantomeno bizzarra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano la fede, interista chi non crede.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Wall Street Journal: secondo una fonte interna all'affare, Mr Wu, con la sua GSR, ha aiutato Gancikoff a costituire la cordata che rileverà il Milan.*



Embè per forza, per lavoro costruisce fondi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

*Questi sono gli investimenti fatti in proprio dalla GSR: quello più oneroso è di soli 125M. Appare logico quindi che non siano loro i compratori sostanziali, ma che fungano da semplici collettori di capitali che provengono da altre fonti (ed a suffragio di ciò, esistono notizie sul web che testimoniano come questa società abbia raccolto fino a 5 miliardi per altri investimenti).*


----------



## neversayconte (20 Luglio 2016)

Ha comprato anche Diamanti (Serie A) quello del BOlogna questo fondo.


----------



## sballotello (20 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Se esiste deve esistere anche il modo di verificarlo, altrimenti è un fidarsi di qualcuno, quello intendevo.
> Possibile che nessuno sia andato a verificare qual'è sto fondo?



Ecco, bella domanda


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questi sono gli investimenti fatti in proprio dalla GSR: quello più oneroso è di soli 125M. Appare logico quindi che non siano loro i compratori sostanziali, ma che fungano da semplici collettori di capitali che provengono da altre fonti (ed a suffragio di ciò, esistono notizie sul web che testimoniano come questa società abbia raccolto fino a 5 miliardi per altri investimenti).*



Il vero compratore è la Cina stessa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2016)

Beh ragazzi dare dei poveri ad una società che costituisce un fondo da 5 Miliardi di euro fa un po ridere . Qui il caldo sta dando alla testa .


----------



## Nils Liedholm (20 Luglio 2016)

Scusate una domanda. Premetto che lavoro con UBS e ho a che fare con i fondi di investimento. Ho una seria perplessità circa l'acquisizione da parte di un fondo di investimento delle quote di una società di calcio.
La mia perplessità è questa: per natura un fondo di investimento ha come obiettivo il profitto, che generalmente avviene attraverso il capital gain. Ho seguito molti fondi di investimento immobiliari, che si occupavano di acquistare immobili per rivenderli a prezzo maggiorato. Stesso discorso vale per i fondi di investimento che acquistano giocatori. Ora, sono abbastanza certo che le società sportive non portino profitti diretti. Generalmente chi acquista una società di calcio lo fa per i benefici indiretti.
L'unico modo per rendere profittevole l'investimento in una società di calcio è quello di rivenderla a prezzo maggiorato.
Ora, sicuramente non sono un esperto e quindi non ho la competenza per capire l'operazione, però ho sinceramente paura che questo fondo voglia semplicemente fare una speculazione. E, nel caso le cose non andassero come si aspettano, temo che ci lascerebbero a noi stessi, come successe con il malaga in Spagna.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Luglio 2016)

Spero di sbagliarmi ma questa cordata secondo me è composta da pesci piccoli, continuo a non capire il motivo per cui cinesi del calibro di Jack Ma o Robin Li accetterebbero di fare parte di una cordata e di creare un fondo quando singolarmente soltanto col loro patrimonio personale di A.C. Milan potrebbero comprarsene 20, tralasciando il fatturato delle loro aziende..


----------



## Crox93 (20 Luglio 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dov'è l'ufficialità?
> Chi lo ha detto che non ci saranno i grandi nomi?
> Le notizie sono valide solo quando sono negative? (tra l'altro poi nessuna notizia trapelata al momento parla di assenza dei nomi grossi)
> C'è gente che dà sempre la sensazioni di non vedere l'ora che la trattativa salti solo per dire "ve lo avevo detto"...



Io ho detto che non ci saranno i grandi nomi FATTI, non che non ci siano grandi nomi per forza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Scusate una domanda. Premetto che lavoro con UBS e ho a che fare con i fondi di investimento. Ho una seria perplessità circa l'acquisizione da parte di un fondo di investimento delle quote di una società di calcio.
> La mia perplessità è questa: per natura un fondo di investimento ha come obiettivo il profitto, che generalmente avviene attraverso il capital gain. Ho seguito molti fondi di investimento immobiliari, che si occupavano di acquistare immobili per rivenderli a prezzo maggiorato. Stesso discorso vale per i fondi di investimento che acquistano giocatori. Ora, sono abbastanza certo che le società sportive non portino profitti diretti. Generalmente chi acquista una società di calcio lo fa per i benefici indiretti.
> L'unico modo per rendere profittevole l'investimento in una società di calcio è quello di rivenderla a prezzo maggiorato.
> Ora, sicuramente non sono un esperto e quindi non ho la competenza per capire l'operazione, però ho sinceramente paura che questo fondo voglia semplicemente fare una speculazione. E, nel caso le cose non andassero come si aspettano, temo che ci lascerebbero a noi stessi, come successe con il malaga in Spagna.



Ma infatti il progetto di questi cinesi è quello poi di piazzarci in borsa una volta che la squadra sarà tornata ad un certo livello. In questo modo rientrerebbero dell'investimento fatto. Quello era già chiaro fin dall'inizio: benefattori non esistono  

Il Milan attualmente è un asset che può essere sfruttato tantissimo, abbiamo un potenziale inespresso clamoroso. Per cui i cinesi punteranno su questo per guadagnarci qualcosa. Poi non è detto che continuino a cavalcare l'onda visto che se riusciamo a mettere su una società modello Bayern, ci sarebbero anche dei benefici commerciali e di visibilità che andrebbero oltre la semplice IPO in borsa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il progetto di questi cinesi è quello poi di piazzarci in borsa una volta che la squadra sarà tornata ad un certo livello. In questo modo rientrerebbero dell'investimento fatto. Quello era già chiaro fin dall'inizio: benefattori non esistono
> 
> Il Milan attualmente è un asset che può essere sfruttato tantissimo, abbiamo un potenziale inespresso clamoroso. Per cui i cinesi punteranno su questo per guadagnarci qualcosa. Poi non è detto che continuino a cavalcare l'onda visto che se riusciamo a mettere su una società modello Bayern, ci sarebbero anche dei benefici commerciali e di visibilità che andrebbero oltre la semplice IPO in borsa.



Esatto !


----------



## Crox93 (20 Luglio 2016)

Io comunque resto molto confuso, o meglio disorientato.
Troppe notizie che nel giro di poche settimane cambiano totalmente la situazione. L'unica costante è il "rinvio settimanale della firma".
Staremo a vedere, io rimango della mia idea che prima di Settembre inoltrato non verrà firmato nulla.


----------



## ilyanor (20 Luglio 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Scusate una domanda. Premetto che lavoro con UBS e ho a che fare con i fondi di investimento. Ho una seria perplessità circa l'acquisizione da parte di un fondo di investimento delle quote di una società di calcio.
> La mia perplessità è questa: per natura un fondo di investimento ha come obiettivo il profitto, che generalmente avviene attraverso il capital gain. Ho seguito molti fondi di investimento immobiliari, che si occupavano di acquistare immobili per rivenderli a prezzo maggiorato. Stesso discorso vale per i fondi di investimento che acquistano giocatori. Ora, sono abbastanza certo che le società sportive non portino profitti diretti. Generalmente chi acquista una società di calcio lo fa per i benefici indiretti.
> L'unico modo per rendere profittevole l'investimento in una società di calcio è quello di rivenderla a prezzo maggiorato.
> Ora, sicuramente non sono un esperto e quindi non ho la competenza per capire l'operazione, però ho sinceramente paura che questo fondo voglia semplicemente fare una speculazione. E, nel caso le cose non andassero come si aspettano, temo che ci lascerebbero a noi stessi, come successe con il malaga in Spagna.



Ma scherzi?? Come osi mettere in dubbio le parole di tutti questi giornalisti ben informati?? 

Ovviamente son ironico, fidiamoci di questo pseudo fondo costituito (forse) e vediamo che succede.. io continuo a dubitare! 
Ps. Naturlamente SE davvero Berlusconi dovesse vendere, sarò il primo ad esultare!


----------



## smallball (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il progetto di questi cinesi è quello poi di piazzarci in borsa una volta che la squadra sarà tornata ad un certo livello. In questo modo rientrerebbero dell'investimento fatto. Quello era già chiaro fin dall'inizio: benefattori non esistono
> 
> Il Milan attualmente è un asset che può essere sfruttato tantissimo, abbiamo un potenziale inespresso clamoroso. Per cui i cinesi punteranno su questo per guadagnarci qualcosa. Poi non è detto che continuino a cavalcare l'onda visto che se riusciamo a mettere su una società modello Bayern, ci sarebbero anche dei benefici commerciali e di visibilità che andrebbero oltre la semplice IPO in borsa.



sarebbe la scelta piu' logica


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Luglio 2016)

Per me inutile farsi tante pippe adesso per i nomi...quando sarà ora usciranno...e x inciso io non conoscevo nemmeno Badoo e gli altri prima di tutta sta storia.....quello che è certo è che sarà una cosa in grande e c'è di mezzo lo stato cinese...c'è da stare tranquilli...anzi di più...chi non vuole credermi o pensa di farmi domande del tipo:come fai a dirlo? Di ufficiale ci sono solo i rinvii ecc.. può anche evitare...non voglio fare polemiche...vedrete tutto alla fine e sono sicuro che gioiremo tutti insieme


----------



## martinmilan (20 Luglio 2016)

Ci stiamo liberando di SB e soprattutto galliani a breve,sono usciti nomi di imprenditori che sono tutt'altro che poveracci e non sono nemmeno tutti i componenti e c'è chi frigna ancora...insopportabili...


----------



## malos (20 Luglio 2016)

A me interessa che chiunque siano i nuovi proprietari ci portino a camminare con le nostre gambe stile Bayern così non dovremmo più preoccuparci di finire un giorno in mutande. Sarebbe fantastico avessero come obiettivo per esempio costruire lo stadio.


----------



## SmokingBianco (20 Luglio 2016)

Essendo un imprenditore del settore rinnovabili, Sonny Wu secondo me ha un piano: ricavare energia da Andrea Poli!


----------



## Aron (20 Luglio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Spero di sbagliarmi ma questa cordata secondo me è composta da pesci piccoli, continuo a non capire il motivo per cui cinesi del calibro di Jack Ma o Robin Li accetterebbero di fare parte di una cordata e di creare un fondo quando singolarmente soltanto col loro patrimonio personale di A.C. Milan potrebbero comprarsene 20, tralasciando il fatturato delle loro aziende..



C'è dietro il governo cinese, e la necessità di investire all'estero da parte della Cina.


----------



## DannySa (20 Luglio 2016)

Possiamo dormire sonny tranquilli o cosa?


----------



## hiei87 (20 Luglio 2016)

Ogni giorno ne esce una nuova, ma i fatti stanno sempre a 0...
Siamo così sfigati che pure quando dice una cosa la tv di Stato cinese, esce fuori che era una bufala...


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo liberando di SB e soprattutto galliani a breve,sono usciti nomi di imprenditori che sono tutt'altro che poveracci e non sono nemmeno tutti i componenti e c'è chi frigna ancora...insopportabili...



Si trova sempre un motivo per piangersi addosso..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

*Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi. 
Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi.
> Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*



Io credo che su Robin Li ci possiamo mettere una pietra sopra. Se voleva acquistarci lo faceva da solo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se è reale forniscimi delle prove





BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Se esiste deve esistere anche il modo di verificarlo, altrimenti è un fidarsi di qualcuno, quello intendevo.
> Possibile che nessuno sia andato a verificare qual'è sto fondo?



Cercate su internet. Se è di vostro interesse... qui non posso inserire link.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Luglio 2016)

E intanto 2-4 Agosto...


----------



## DannySa (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi.
> Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*



E' sempre bello leggere certe cose.
Comunque benissimo il 100% subito, significa che Galliani dovrà fare le valigie a prescindere, non avrà nemmeno la sensazione di potersi giocare il posto come ex "gloria" della società, è praticamente out non essendo stato capace di fare la benché minima operazione positiva in questi anni, ha voluto il Milan dei cessi? ora paga per primo.
Il mercato sarà una sofferenza per Galliani, il countdown lo si farà per godere proprio nelle ore in cui godeva lui, gonfio in pancia e tranquillo in viso dopo il solito mercato condotto con i capelli.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (20 Luglio 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Si si esatto però andiamo a vedere che cosa è un fondo private equity e ne comprenderemo le finalità .... del Milan non gliene frega niente come non glien'è fregato della Philips o di qualsiasi altra azienda acquisita ... è solo un modo per fare business per fare valore a lungo termine e poi magari fra 5/10/15 anni vendere. Cmq va bene così !! qualche soldo lo metteranno a differenza di B:



Il futuro nessuno lo sa...ed anche se fosse così. ..non potrebbero permettersi di rivendere una società peggio di come l'hanno trovata...per cui gli investimenti saranno fatti ed anche consistenti per valorizzare il marchio e guadagnarci


----------



## Doctore (20 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E intanto 2-4 Agosto...



ma cosa cambia fine luglio-agosto-settembre ecc?quest anno è perduto.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi.
> Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*


Ahahah siamo già alla prima settimana di agosto


----------



## Hellscream (20 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma cosa cambia fine luglio-agosto-settembre ecc?quest anno è perduto.



Quoto. Tanto ormai si è ampiamente capito che sarà l'ennessima stagione di m., si spera solo che sia l'ultima.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Luglio 2016)

La cosa che mi preoccupa è che sto Wu non è conosciuto nemmeno in CIna, posso credere che dietro sto tizio ci siano aziende del calibro di Moutai, Baidu ecc ecc? mi sembra strano.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi.
> Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*



si ma anche qui conferma che è sonny wu l'attore principale....ci può essere anche bill gates ma se ha il 2% vuol dire che dalla sua figura attingeremo pochissimo....o sbaglio? io vado a logica chi è più preparato mi spieghi se sbaglio


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: ecco il cavaliere elettrico. Sonny Wu sta per acquistare il Milan insieme a Steven Zhang ed altri 3/4 imprenditori cinesi.
> Robin Li dovrebbe detenere una piccola quota. Ma il ruolo principale è di Wu che ha fatto da collettore di capitali insieme alla consulenza di Galatioto. Firma del preliminare in arrivo a metà della prossima settimana, con il CDA Fininvest convocato tra il 2 e il 4 agosto. Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*




*Ecco la cifra che i cinesi stanzieranno per il mercato del Milan* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/i-cinesi-...il-mercato-del-milan-vt38696.html#post1019924


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco la cifra che i cinesi stanzieranno per il mercato del Milan* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/i-cinesi-...il-mercato-del-milan-vt38696.html#post1019924



Sto sognando


----------



## Konrad (20 Luglio 2016)

Comunque a me dei nomi effettivi degli investitori interessa relativamente...a me interessa che SB e Gallos vadano fuori dm...e che arrivino le badilate di denaro ventilate da gennaio/luglio del 2017 in poi.
Passare da un ex mecenate senza più voglia di spendere a un colosso con le braccine corte non ci può fregà de meno


----------



## The P (20 Luglio 2016)

Se è un fondo di investimenti a comprarci dubito ci sia una cordata e dubito si tratti di un intermediario.

Le società di investimenti "investono" appunto su dei business, arrivano alla generazione dei profitti e li rivendono al prezzo del nuovo valore, sempre che l'investimento non fallisca.

Detto questo, possono anche mettere 400 milioni sul mercato e 600 per lo stadio in un anno, anzi parliamo di cifre tutt'altro che astronomiche. Dipende dal loro business plan e lo fanno proprio perché investono.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è dietro il governo cinese, e la necessità di investire all'estero da parte della Cina.



Quindi la cordata dovrebbe essere composta da società statali,
che di fatto escluderebbe Baidu,Evergrande,Alibaba in quanto
colossi privati non collegati al governo cinese?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Con l'acquisto di tutto il pacchetto azionario, cambierà anche la dirigenza con l'addio di Galliani (che rimarrebbe solo in una fase iniziale come consulente di mercato) e Barbara. Gancikoff sarà il nuovo AD. Non è escluso infine che venga riaperto il dossier stadio.*



Godo tanto, ma tanto tanto.


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma anche qui conferma che è sonny wu l'attore principale....ci può essere anche bill gates ma se ha il 2% vuol dire che dalla sua figura attingeremo pochissimo....o sbaglio? io vado a logica chi è più preparato mi spieghi se sbaglio



Stessa considerazione che facevo io.
Un conto se sto Wu è solo il frontman n altro ise invece è il principale investitore.. A quel punto puoi avere come soci minoranza Buffet, Li, Ma è Page ma gli investimenti m Vengono decisi da chi ha le maggiori quote.. E se questo è uno che nemmeno ha un patrimonio per Forbes la situazione non è delle migliori.
Alla fine era la stesso con Bee ma almeno lui con ADS e Citic aveva colossi e lui sembrava davvero solo il legale rappresentante.. Chi mi può tranquillizzare? [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e @re che dite?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Stessa considerazione che facevo io.
> Un conto se sto Wu è solo il frontman n altro ise invece è il principale investitore.. A quel punto puoi avere come soci minoranza Buffet, Li, Ma è Page ma gli investimenti m Vengono decisi da chi ha le maggiori quote.. E se questo è uno che nemmeno ha un patrimonio per Forbes la situazione non è delle migliori.
> Alla fine era la stesso con Bee ma almeno lui con ADS e Citic aveva colossi e lui sembrava davvero solo il legale rappresentante.. Chi mi può tranquillizzare? [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e @re che dite?



Ma come fa ad essere l'imprenditore principale se in vita sua ha investito in proprio al massimo 125M? Ho postato prima gli investimenti che ha fatto. Parliamo di roba piccola. Quando invece si tratta di fare scalate grosse (come quella del Milan) allora si serve di grandi investitori, raggruppandoli nei fondi che gestisce.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (20 Luglio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Se è un fondo di investimenti a comprarci dubito ci sia una cordata e dubito si tratti di un intermediario.
> 
> Le società di investimenti "investono" appunto su dei business, arrivano alla generazione dei profitti e li rivendono al prezzo del nuovo valore, sempre che l'investimento non fallisca.
> 
> Detto questo, possono anche mettere 400 milioni sul mercato e 600 per lo stadio in un anno, anzi parliamo di cifre tutt'altro che astronomiche. Dipende dal loro business plan e lo fanno proprio perché investono.



Credo anch'io che le cose stiano così. Certamente pensano di rientrare dall'investimento tramite la quotazione in borsa. A me starebbe pure bene, se nel frattempo costruiscono lo stadio e ci mettono in grado di camminare con le nostre gambe. Comunque già levarsi dai piedi Silvio e il Condor non ha prezzo.


----------



## Edric (20 Luglio 2016)

In un articolo della rivista *Fortune *(apparso nel numero del 15 Dicembre 2015 e presente anche online) dal titolo *"Silicon Valley’s New Power Player: China"* si parla estesamente di Sonny Wu tratteggiandone la figura... ho fatto una traduzione veloce di una parte dell'articolo (è molto lungo e non si parla solo di Wu) lo metto in più post per leggibilità:

-----

Wu spiega perché sta correndo per monopolizzare due settori che ritiene sono
pronti a subire una crescita esplosiva: le illuminazioni LED e le macchine elettriche. In Marzo Wu ha messo a segno il suo più grande successo finora battendo pretendenti del calibro di KKR e Bain & Co nell'acquisizione per 3,3 miliardi di dollari dell'80% del ramo d'azienda di Philipps Lumileds, uno dei leader mondiali nella produzione di LED. Ora si sta preparando a trasferire il ramo californiano della multinazionale olandese in Cina, dove sta costruendo fabbriche per ingrandire il business.

Una simile strategia l'ha portato ad acquisire, nel 2011, il controllo della Boston Power, un produttore di batterie del Massachusetts che vantava tecnologie avanzate ma che non era in grado di commercializzarle. Ha trasferito la compagnia in Cina e, successivamente, nel 2014, ha acqusito una partecipazione nel poco conosciuto produttore di auto elettriche cinese Xindayang che, oggi, sforna colorate ed arrotondate macchine elettriche potenziate, sotto il cofano, da batterie della Boston Power. La compagnia ha venduto circa 32.000 macchine elettriche quest'anno – ognuna per circa 10.000 $.

La traiettoria di crescita della Xindayang, sostiene Wu, la pone in traiettoria per vendere presto molte più macchine della Tesla Motors, il produttore californiano di veicoli elettrici di lusso che, assieme al suo CEO Elon Musk, ha raggiunto fama mondiale.

"Elon Musk è sexy ma Elon Musk non sta cambiando il mondo" dichiara Wu ... 

"Perché, siamo franchi...l'uomo che realizza l'auto da 100.000 $ non sta cambiando il mondo. L'uomo che realizza la macchina da 10.000 $ sta cambiando il mondo."...


----------



## Edric (20 Luglio 2016)

seconda parte : 


Wu è il modello di una nuova generazione di finanzieri globali dell'alta tecnologia. Cresciuto in Cina e Canada ha abbandonato anzitempo la Università di Berkley e parla Mandarino, Cantonese ed Inglese senza accento. Possiede case di lusso e uffici a Pechino, Hong Kong e Silicon Valley e si comporta come un locale su entrambi i lati dell'oceano - un corpo d'acqua che tratta sostanzialmente come una pozzanghera saltando avanti e indietro, in prima classe, almeno una dozzina di volte l'anno.
Un'autista a Pechino lo traghetta in giro su una Porsche Cayenne, il receptionist dell'hotel a cinque stelle di Shangai Jing An Shangri-La lo conosce per nome e le più grandi banche di Wall Street ora lo riconoscono come un serio contendente.

Lo sfacciato investitore sta rapidamente ammassando un impero che, sostenuto finanziariamente in parte dai suoi amici nel governo cinese e dal gruppo di miliardari cinesi sta voracemente divorando compagnie tecnologiche negli stati uniti e intorno al mondo.

La sua strategia è semplice, pratica ed un segno dei tempi: acquisire compagnie tecnologiche che posseggano buone tecnologie ma scarse prospettive di crescita interne e trasferirle in Cina, dove Wu e i suoi contatti gli forniscono i soldi e il mercato che possano aiutare le compagnie a crescere enormemente e velocemente...


----------



## Edric (20 Luglio 2016)

a fine articolo poi riprende...

COMPETERE CON TESLA

Se Don Ye è l'ambasciatore diplomatico della comunità di investimenti di capitale nell'energia pulita, allora Wu della GSR è il suo grande stratega. Wu, che possiede azioni del valore di centinaia di milioni di dollari, ama i costosi vini francesi, le veloci macchine tedesche e i grandi affari globali. "Il futuro della tecnologia pulita è in Cina" afferma sicuro "gli USA possono provare a fermarlo ma non importa. Si gioca tutto sul vantaggio competitivo".

Nato nel 1968, WU è cresciuto in Cina. Nel 1991, subito dopo che l'allora leader Cinese Deng Xiaoping normalizzò le relazioni con l'occidente, i genitori di Wu, entrambi insegnanti, si trasferirono con il figlio tredicenne a Vancouver. Wu andò al collegge in Canada, di cui ha ancora il passaporto, e si iscrisse a un PH.D in fisica a Berkley che successivamente abbandono quando concluse che "non avrei avuto la possibilità di vincere il premio Nobel"..

... Il primo fondo della GSR, chiuso nel 2005, fu di 75 milioni. Un decennio dopo i fondi per la guerra della GSR sono di circa 2 miliardi e l'azienda ha recentemente dichiarato l'intenzione di raccogliere fino a 5 miliardi. Gli investitori non cinesi di Wu comprendono la banca mondiale la AlpInvest Partners di Holland. Gli uffici della GSR occupano gran parte del cinquaseiesimo piano del China World Trade Center Tower, un grattacielo di 81 piani che è ora l'edificio più alto di Pechino.

Quando entra in un affare, la Gsr fa più che investire i propri soldi. Attinge ai suoi contatti nel governo cinese e altre entità di investimento per raccogliere anche i loro soldi. Un caso tipico è la puntata di GSR per dominare il settore delle macchine elettriche.

Punto fermo di questa strategia è la Boston Power, fondata nel 2005 da un ex-consulente dell'industria delle batterie allo scopo di realizzare batterie al litio ad alta efficienza per i notebook. La compagnia venne presto schiacciata, afferma il direttore della tecnologia Richard Chamberlain. Il prezzo delle batterie stava calando "e noi non avevamo tecnologie di produzione di massa".


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> seconda parte :
> 
> 
> Wu è il modello di una nuova generazione di finanzieri globali dell'alta tecnologia. Cresciuto in Cina e Canada ha abbandonato anzitempo la Università di Berkley e parla Mandarino, Cantonese ed Inglese senza accento. Possiede case di lusso e uffici a Pechino, Hong Kong e Silicon Valley e si comporta come un locale su entrambi i lati dell'oceano - un corpo d'acqua che tratta sostanzialmente come una pozzanghera saltando avandi e indietro, in prima classe, almeno una dozzina di volte l'anno.
> ...



[MENTION=2674]Edric[/MENTION] apri un nuovo topic e chiamalo

"Ecco chi è Mr Wu, l'uomo che vuole acquistare il Milan".


----------



## fra29 (20 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma come fa ad essere l'imprenditore principale se in vita sua ha investito in proprio al massimo 125M? Ho postato prima gli investimenti che ha fatto. Parliamo di roba piccola. Quando invece si tratta di fare scalate grosse (come quella del Milan) allora si serve di grandi investitori, raggruppandoli nei fondi che gestisce.



Scusa ma questi big che dovrebbero esser dietro perché hanno bisogno di un altro mediatore oltre Galatioto e Gancikoff?
Non potevano farsi un fondo loro invece che utilizzare Wu?


----------



## Edric (20 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2674]Edric[/MENTION] apri un nuovo topic e chiamalo
> 
> "Ecco chi è Mr Wu, l'uomo che vuole acquistare il Milan".



Ok


----------



## mabadi (20 Luglio 2016)

Boooo onestamente ci sono restato male sto sconosciuto meglio Sunning.... Spsriamo che almeno ci sia il Governo cinese


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma questi big che dovrebbero esser dietro perché hanno bisogno di un altro mediatore oltre Galatioto e Gancikoff?
> Non potevano farsi un fondo loro invece che utilizzare Wu?



I fondi non si fanno da soli, non è come aprire una poste pay. Ci si serve di professionisti che lo fanno come mestiere e Wu è uno di questi.


----------



## Black (20 Luglio 2016)

e ora anche questo Sonny Wu! io spero vivamente sia come dite voi, ovvero che sia un intermediario, che è entrato nella trattativa per la costituzione del fondo. Altrimenti sarebbe veramente una delusione, mesi a parlare di Jack Ma, Robin Li e Moutai e poi scopriamo che chi ci compra è questo....

che poi anche vedere che in Cina in pochi giorni escono news prima che parlano di Baidu come acquirente del Milan, poi Robin Li, poi quest'altro non è che ci rassicura molto.

Intanto leggere che si va al 4 Agosto è un altra mazzata!


----------



## kakaoo1981 (20 Luglio 2016)

Non so se vado OT perdonatemi, ma secondo voi berlusconi sarebbe contento se qualcun'altro diventasse il presidente più vincente con i colori rossoneri?? Conoscendolo come megalomane credo di no.....


----------



## ghettoprollo (20 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.
> 
> ...



Pensiero godereccio: l'immediata acquisizione del 100% del Milan, invece che dilazionata in 2/3 anni, ci toglierà di mezzo Galliani prestissimo. Potremo assistere al ritorno in società delle grandi Leggende, prima di quanto si potesse sperare e ricominciare a parlare di calcio, di programmazione, di vittorie.

Torna Paolo!

P.S. A questo punto Berlusconi che fa? Sloggia o rimane presidente onorario?


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2016)

Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2016)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Pensiero godereccio: l'immediata acquisizione del 100% del Milan, invece che dilazionata in 2/3 anni, ci toglierà di mezzo Galliani prestissimo. Potremo assistere al ritorno in società delle grandi Leggende, prima di quanto si potesse sperare e ricominciare a parlare di calcio, di programmazione, di vittorie.
> 
> Torna Paolo!
> 
> P.S. A questo punto Berlusconi che fa? Sloggia o rimane presidente onorario?



Quoto su Galliani e sul ritorno delle leggende.

Dovrebbe rimanere onorario secondo le news.. ma già un presidente onorario con il 20% era insignificante, ora un presidente onorario con lo 0% è il nulla cosmico.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport




.


----------



## malos (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



Wu compra


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



Io spero davvero ci metta cuore e passione... un pizzico...


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2016)

*Tuttosport: il Milan scopre i cinesi poveri.

*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2016)

Ora che sono usciti i nomi serve al più presto chiarezza sui programmi tecnici e investimento, e sulla composizione della cordata.
Conferenze, comunicati stampa, presentazioni. Basta silenzi e rinvii.

Se no qui sarà un massacro della stampa e dei filogobbi, non aspettavano altro di scatenare questo.
Anche i filoberlusconiani e i servi di regime ci sguazzeranno. Vedrete tanti milanisti giornalisti vicini ad Arcore di colpo dare contro al Milan.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: il Milan scopre i cinesi poveri.
> 
> *



Che tarati che sono 

Non ci vuole un genio a capire che Sonny e' il curatore del fondo


----------



## Aragorn (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



Siam passati dai cinesi fake a quelli poveri, è già un miglioramento. Un giorno arriveremo a quelli veri e ricchi


----------



## robs91 (21 Luglio 2016)

Possibile che tutto ciò che riguarda il Milan abbia qualcosa di strano?Ripeto,a me vanno bene tutti al posto dei due cancri, però sto Wu non era proprio ciò che si sperava.
Non dico Li o Ma ma almeno qualcosa come Suning si.


----------



## mabadi (21 Luglio 2016)

mamma mia questo è un tim burton n2 (quello che si voleva comprare il Bari)
che sconforto..... e un Mr Beee cinese senza un euro di patrimonio.,, secondo me ha un negozio su ebay o guida un taxi a Shanghai.
Speriamo non sia vero o hanno fatto uscire sto nome in modo che i tifosi possano dire a Silvio di non vendere?
Perchè onestamente stando così le cose meglio Berlusca


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



Questi sono diventati come tuttosport. Un giornaletto per il quale esiste solo la juve.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Possibile che tutto ciò che riguarda il Milan abbia qualcosa di strano?Ripeto,a me vanno bene tutti al posto dei due cancri, però sto Wu non era proprio ciò che si sperava.
> Non dico Li o Ma ma almeno qualcosa come Suning si.



ma veramente dopo mille spiegazioni non avete ancora capito che lui è solo il curatore del fondo???...bo io veramente non ho parole...


----------



## ghettoprollo (21 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto su Galliani e sul ritorno delle leggende.
> 
> Dovrebbe rimanere onorario secondo le news.. ma già un presidente onorario con il 20% era insignificante, ora un *presidente onorario con lo 0% è il nulla cosmico*.



Approvato!


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> mamma mia questo è un tim burton n2 (quello che si voleva comprare il Bari)
> che sconforto..... e un Mr Beee cinese senza un euro di patrimonio.,, secondo me ha un negozio su ebay o guida un taxi a Shanghai.
> Speriamo non sia vero o hanno fatto uscire sto nome in modo che i tifosi possano dire a Silvio di non vendere?
> Perchè onestamente stando così le cose meglio Berlusca



Si vabbe ciao

Tieniti Berlusconi


----------



## malos (21 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora che sono usciti i nomi serve al più presto chiarezza sui programmi tecnici e investimento, e sulla composizione della cordata.
> Conferenze, comunicati stampa, presentazioni. Basta silenzi e rinvii.
> 
> Se no qui sarà un massacro della stampa e dei filogobbi, non aspettavano altro di scatenare questo.
> Anche i filoberlusconiani e i servi di regime ci sguazzeranno. Vedrete tanti milanisti giornalisti vicini ad Arcore di colpo dare contro al Milan.



Esatto. Serve chiarezza al più presto altrimenti sarà un gioco al massacro.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (21 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma veramente dopo mille spiegazioni non avete ancora capito che lui è solo il curatore del fondo???...bo io veramente non ho parole...


Guarda che bloomberg parla che mettera anke lui soldi x l acquisto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questi sono diventati come tuttosport. Un giornaletto per il quale esiste solo la juve.



Di questi tempi filogobbo equivale a filoberlusconiano/filogalliano.

Basta leggere già alcune reazioni dei tifosi, è proprio quello che questi giornalai pilotati vogliono..


----------



## Aragorn (21 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questi sono diventati come tuttosport. Un giornaletto per il quale esiste solo la juve.



Nel giro di pochi mesi è la seconda presa per il deretano della Gazzetta nei nostri confronti, la prima era il titolone _Via al piano _*B*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)










Va bene che abbiamo una società ridicola, però questo continuo gettar fango sulla nostra immagine è disgustoso, a memoria non ricordo prime pagine così perfide nei confronti di Juve e Inter.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Luglio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Guarda che bloomberg parla che mettera anke lui soldi x l acquisto...



xkè pensi che a lui facevano lo sconto??  ...è una CORDATA...ognuno mette una sua parte in un fondo che sarà gestito da Wu....mi pare che l'abbiano già spiegato in duemila anche al di fuori del forum...


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Che tarati che sono
> 
> Non ci vuole un genio a capire che Sonny e' il curatore del fondo



Niente non c'e la fanno proprio ad arrivarci (o forse non vogliono volutamente arrivarci).


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma veramente dopo mille spiegazioni non avete ancora capito che lui è solo il curatore del fondo???...bo io veramente non ho parole...


Quali spiegazioni? Qui in Italia mi sembra che si brancoli nel buio totale. Nomi su nomi usciti, poi arriva Bloomberg (roba seria, non è che fanno gli scoop su google) e in 2 giorni prima esclude sia Baidu che Robin Li e poi ti annuncia Sonny Wu... e ovviamente ogni giornale qui si accoda.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Luglio 2016)

Stampa italiana da denuncia. Di Marzio che sfotte palesemente leggendo la prima pagina della Gazzetta storpiando le parole: Wu Cumprà il Milan.! 
Siamo alla follia....che schifo.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: il Milan scopre i cinesi poveri.
> 
> *



Sulla questione in sé non mi esprimo,ma visto che continuiamo a ricevere e spalare fango vorrei dire solo che mi auguro che un giorno avremo la nostra rivincita anche su tutto ciò.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo bene...Ok, non sarebbe lui (o comunque non solo) a mettere i soldi, magari sarà un burattino e metterà soltanto la faccia e tutto quello che volete, però come frontman della cordata si poteva sperare in qualcosa di meglio, soprattutto dopo che ci avevano fatto annusare Robin Li...
Il fatto che i maggiori quotidiani ci stiano sfottendo, che sia uscita la notizia sul budget da 15 milioni e che il mercato sia sempre bloccato non è certo un buon segnale...
La cosa assurda è il granchio che ha preso la tv di Stato cinese...


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sulla questione in sé non mi esprimo,ma visto che continuiamo a ricevere e spalare fango vorrei dire solo che mi auguro che un giorno avremo la nostra rivincita anche su tutto ciò.



Aspetteremoo tutti cadaveri di giornalisti,giocatori,allenatori ecc che c hanno perculato sulla riva del fiume.


----------



## sballotello (21 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questi sono diventati come tuttosport. Un giornaletto per il quale esiste solo la juve.



penso sia la peggior prima pagina di sempre da 40 anni a questa parte, sbattere in prima pagina una roba razzista in quel modo è abominevole


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Stessa considerazione che facevo io.
> Un conto se sto Wu è solo il frontman n altro ise invece è il principale investitore.. A quel punto puoi avere come soci minoranza Buffet, Li, Ma è Page ma gli investimenti m Vengono decisi da chi ha le maggiori quote.. E se questo è uno che nemmeno ha un patrimonio per Forbes la situazione non è delle migliori.
> Alla fine era la stesso con Bee ma almeno lui con ADS e Citic aveva colossi e lui sembrava davvero solo il legale rappresentante.. Chi mi può tranquillizzare? [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e @re che dite?


No, non è così. Nei fondi speculativi, o hedge funds, conta la destinazione del patrimonio conferito ad uno scopo predeterminato, anche temporalmente, l'adesione ad esso, e la fedeltà al piano finanziario gestito da un lead manager. E' molto limitata l'incidenza della volontà degli aderenti secondo il principio di maggioranza delle quote, tant'è che l'aderente non può, durante la vigenza del fondo, nemmeno recedere liberamente o cedere la propria partecipazione a terzi senza la preventiva adesione del subentrante al programma di destinazione del fondo. E' uno strumento di investimento più rigido rispetto al semplice fondo comune in relazione proprio a questa maggiore rigidità di movimento delle partecipazioni, ma, come nei fondi comuni, non esiste un contratto sociale. E' strumento riservato agli investitori professionali di alte capacità economiche, con schiette finalità speculative, ovvero investimento sul progetto, raggiungimento degli obiettivi finanziari e patrimoniali prescelti, ed infine liquidazione delle partecipazioni nel target, probabilmente sul mercato libero, al termine dell'operazione. Wu, se quello indicato è l'hedge fund che dovrebbe controllare il club (cosa di cui mi permetto di dubitare: quello assume partecipazioni in società che fanno led elettrici, non club di calcio; gli hedge funds sono patrimoni di scopo, non fondi generici di investimento), è il lead manager eventualmente incaricato di gestire il progetto, con dotazioni finanziarie conferite da altri investitori per la sua realizzazione, e, come i manager in ogni parte del mondo, gestisce denaro altrui ricevendo in compenso quote di partecipazione nel fondo stesso o in altre attività, le stock options. Conterà, come al solito, il piano industriale, che i nuovi proprietari avranno il dovere di spiegare ai tifosi: se esso riguarderà l'espansione del fatturato del club, il potenziamento della squadra, medio tempore attraverso il reinvestimento totale nel mercato giocatori degli utili generati, la valorizzazione del marchio commerciale, il brand, sull'immenso mercato cinese ed asiatico, e soprattutto l'agognato progetto dello stadio proprietario, allora potremo guardare con fiducia al futuro. Lascerei davvero perdere Mr. Bee: qui si parla di fondi di private equity, ovvero soggetti che investono mezzi propri nel Milan, con il thailandese si parlava di leveraged buy out, ovvero di una operazione societaria totalmente a debito, quest'ultimo infine pagato non da chi avrebbe comprato, ma da chi avrebbe venduto, ovvero il Milan stesso. I suoi soci non erano "colossi": erano banche.


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Se è un fondo di investimenti a comprarci dubito ci sia una cordata e dubito si tratti di un intermediario.
> 
> Le società di investimenti "investono" appunto su dei business, arrivano alla generazione dei profitti e li rivendono al prezzo del nuovo valore, sempre che l'investimento non fallisca.
> 
> Detto questo, possono anche mettere 400 milioni sul mercato e 600 per lo stadio in un anno, anzi parliamo di cifre tutt'altro che astronomiche. Dipende dal loro business plan e lo fanno proprio perché investono.


Molto bene, amico mio. I fondi speculativi, in specie su un mercato liquidissimo come quello cinese, non hanno problemi a convogliare qualche miliardo di euro nel breve giro delle lancette di un orologio: dipende dalla convenienza dell'investimento e dagli obiettivi prescelti nel piano industriale. Ma non è un problema di denaro, vista la identità professionale degli investitori: se per il Milan si parla di una dotazione di 1,5 miliardi di euro di investimento (appropriata, visti gli obiettivi da raggiungere per la valorizzazione del target), allora non sarà stato necessario nemmeno il giro di lancette. Sufficiente una corsetta di Bolt sui 200 metri.


----------



## brunello (21 Luglio 2016)

E quello che vuole il nano! Spacciare x poveracci gli acquirenti così giustifica il fatto di nn aver venduto il suo "amato" milan! Nn ce la faccio più quando finirà!


----------



## Edric (21 Luglio 2016)

Come supponevo la tendenza alla "minimizzazione" del Milan cinese da parte di alcune "fonti" non si arresta (e probabilmente non si arresterà neanche dopo il closing).

La domanda sorge spontanea quindi... cui prodest ?


----------



## Edric (21 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> penso sia la peggior prima pagina di sempre da 40 anni a questa parte, sbattere in prima pagina una roba razzista in quel modo è abominevole



Concordo pienamente... io spero solo che qualche rappresentante cinese in Italia si faccia sentire con chi di dovere per lamentarsi di questa roba indegna, perché qua siamo scaduti nel razzismo vero e proprio a mio parere.


----------



## Riverinho (21 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto bene, amico mio. I fondi speculativi, in specie su un mercato liquidissimo come quello cinese, non hanno problemi a convogliare qualche miliardo di euro nel breve giro delle lancette di un orologio: dipende dalla convenienza dell'investimento e dagli obiettivi prescelti nel piano industriale. Ma non è un problema di denaro, vista la identità professionale degli investitori: se per il Milan si parla di una dotazione di 1,5 miliardi di euro di investimento (appropriata, visti gli obiettivi da raggiungere per la valorizzazione del target), allora non sarà stato necessario nemmeno il giro di lancette. Sufficiente una corsetta di Bolt sui 200 metri.


Esattamente, il discorso sta tutto qui.
Inizialmente ho parlato di come Evergrande, Robin Li, Jack Ma e altri personaggi non siano parte, ho spiegato perche`, e` un fatto puramente culturale.

In Cina il rispetto per chi sta "sopra" di te, e' estremamente importante.
E' parte della cultura asiatica in Generale: lo e` qui a Singapore, lo e` ad Hong Kong, lo e` in Thailandia, lo e` ovviamente in Cina, dove gran parte di questa etiquette e' originaria.

Wu e Zheng NON possono rappresentare pubblicamente gente come Li e Ma, per esempio.
Non esiste al mondo, in Cina e` impossibile pensare anche solamente ad una cosa del genere.
Gente come Li e Ma, viene rappresentata da Li e Ma stessi, come si vede in qualsiasi tipo di trattativa che hanno svolto in passato.
Questo viene fatto per un motivo estremamente semplice: la potenza che ha sulla massa vedere due persone di successo, tral'altro self-made men, che comprano quella che e' la squadra di calcio piu` famosa al Mondo dopo il Real Madrid e il Barcellona - perche` questo e` il Milan.

Fare un acquisto del genere e mettere come front-man una persona come Wu e' totalmente inapplicabile e impossibile anche solo da pensare.

Pensiamo adesso ai cugini.
Suning Holding Group e' uno dei gruppi piu`grossi della cina in quello che fa, e NONOSTANTE siano entrati nell'Inter mesi prima di quanto era stato preventivato (ecco perche` il corrente immobilismo), hanno fatto una conferenza stampa buttando in prima persona la faccia di Jindong e soprattutto hanno fatto video su video su quanto Suning sia forte, 80 miliardi di blablabla, 120 mila dipendenti, etc...
Spot pubblicitario.

"Questo perche' non c'e' una cordata dietro."
Parzialmente vero, grandissima sciocchezza per la restante parte - La Cordata e la coperazione e` un plus e non un minus.

Detto cio`, perche` nutrire paure su Wu?
In una economica come quella cinese, raggruppare 3-4-5 Miliardi di Dollari, con la gente e i contatti giusti, e` poco piu` che NIENTE, e quindi non capisco perche` si vanno a fare i conti sui soldi di Wu.

La famiglia Thohir ha 2Mld di Holding, tutta l`indonesia alle spalle, e comunque non hanno combinato NIENTE.


----------



## Edric (21 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stampa italiana da denuncia. Di Marzio che sfotte palesemente leggendo la prima pagina della Gazzetta storpiando le parole: Wu Cumprà il Milan.!
> Siamo alla follia....che schifo.



Eh già comunque non si preoccupino lorsignori che, al momento giusto, ce ne ricorderemo di tutto questo e sapremo trarne le dovute conseguenze.

Nel frattempo consiglierei agli editorialisti e/o titolisti di Tuttosport di andarsi a leggere quel che scrive Fortune ("leggermente" più rilevante in materia) su Robin Wu.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



Wu comprati anche la gazzetta che poi ci facciamo 2 risate


----------



## Edric (21 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Wu comprati anche la gazzetta che poi ci facciamo 2 risate



Quella (assieme al Corriere) l'ha appena comprata Cairo in realtà... 

Speriamo faccia presto piazza pulita di sta gente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Tutti meritano il beneficio del dubbio, quindi non giudichiamo sti cinesi prima di averli visti all'opera....però...
Però parliamoci chiaro: passare da nomi come Robin Li e Jack Ma con Evergrande a sta roba qua è come se al tempo invece di Berlusconi ci avesse comprato il figlio povero di Cecchi Gori.....

Non voglio fare il gufo ma io l'ho sempre detto fin dal primo momento, non credete MAI a quello che dice Berlusconi, MAI..è il più grande mentitore della storia..dice che vuole vendere il Milan a chi lo terrà in alto, falso...lui vuole rimanere nella storia come quello che ha vinto ed essere rimpianto dai tifosi che oggi lo contestano, non mi stupirei se ci desse in pasto a gente che ridurrà il Milan a un misero business senza ambizioni sportive..


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutti meritano il beneficio del dubbio, quindi non giudichiamo sti cinesi prima di averli visti all'opera....però...
> Però parliamoci chiaro: passare da nomi come Robin Li e Jack Ma con Evergrande a sta roba qua è come se al tempo invece di Berlusconi ci avesse comprato il figlio povero di Cecchi Gori.....
> 
> Non voglio fare il gufo ma io l'ho sempre detto fin dal primo momento, non credete MAI a quello che dice Berlusconi, MAI..è il più grande mentitore della storia..dice che vuole vendere il Milan a chi lo terrà in alto, falso...lui vuole rimanere nella storia come quello che ha vinto ed essere rimpianto dai tifosi che oggi lo contestano, non mi stupirei se ci desse in pasto a gente che ridurrà il Milan a un misero business senza ambizioni sportive..



Cioè fatemi capire che senso logico ha creare un fondo da 1.5 mld per non investire e riportare il Milan in alto. Fare un'operazione simile, così onerosa e far restare il Milan nella melma odierna è controproducente per chi investe. Per far business bisogna avere tra le mani un prodotto vincente, fruttuoso.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire che senso logico ha creare un fondo da 1.5 mld per non investire e riportare il Milan in alto. Fare un'operazione simile, così onerosa e far restare il Milan nella melma odierna è controproducente per chi investe. *Per far business bisogna avere tra le mani un prodotto vincente, fruttuoso*.



Due concetti non per forza dipendenti uno dall'altro..

Parliamoci chiaro, sicuramente il Milan avrà un corso migliore di quello attuale, su questo sono abbastanza sicuro..però per fare business non serve ne un milan stellare ne vincere a ripetizione, lo dimostra ad esempio un prodotto come l'Arsenal che non vince mai un tubo ma produce un giro economico quasi doppio rispetto a noi..

Il problema qui non è dire se saremo meglio di oggi, *ci mancherebbe!!!*

Il problema è che con certi soggetti si sognava un Milan ai livelli di Barca e Real a giocarsi in futuro la champions, con sta gente qui accontentiamoci di ritornare nelle prime 16 in Europa se va bene, ma la champions diventerà una chimera come appunto lo è per squadre come l'Arsenal o il Tottenham o l'Inter stessa..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire che senso logico ha creare un fondo da 1.5 mld per non investire e riportare il Milan in alto. Fare un'operazione simile, così onerosa e far restare il Milan nella melma odierna è controproducente per chi investe. Per far business bisogna avere tra le mani un prodotto vincente, fruttuoso.



Che senso aveva per Thoir prendere una società allo sbando come l' Inter coperta di debiti e pure con passivi a tre cifre? Eppure ci ha guadagnato e parecchio.

Io ragazzi non so voi, sono favorevole alla cessione per l' amore del cielo, ma il fatto che sia un fondo d' investimento, mi preoccupa.

Per assurdo avrei preferito ci acquistasse un singolo individuo, che magari avrebbe pure avuto un orgoglio personale di riportarci in vetta alla galassia.

Non la vedo una conglomerata fare acquisti e spese faraoniche, dal punto di vista economico non avrebbe alcun senso.

Lo scopriremo solo vivendo come andrà..voglio comunque essere ottimista.


----------



## robs91 (21 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo il Corriere della Sera Zheng Jianming(occidentalizzato in Steven Zheng),presente nella cordata secondo Bloomberg, è il 77° uomo più ricco della Cina ed è il presidente di Asia Pacific Resources Development Investment.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport



Mamma mia che roba imbarazzante, oramai tutte le testate giornalistiche si sono allineate su un livello che definire ridicolo è un complimento...a questo punto credo che i capi redattori siano pagliacci del circo Morfei...davvero non ho più parole. Sarà una goduria immensa quando torneranno a leccarci il cu!o....inoltre non capisco se i giornalisti ignorino appositamente, o appunto per pura ignoranza, la realtà dei fatti, il modo in cui la trattativa viene portata avanti e le varie questioni tecniche...o sono poco informati o sono davvero stupidi...perchè posso capire non dare importanza a una cosa che non si conosce, ma addirittura sfottere apertamente cose che si ignorano è davvero da stupidi minorati...scusate lo sfogo, ma dovevo...in ogni caso sono tranquillissimo...a breve sta pagliacciata finirà e molti dovranno chiedere scusa...ne sono certo.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Due concetti non per forza dipendenti uno dall'altro..
> 
> Parliamoci chiaro, sicuramente il Milan avrà un corso migliore di quello attuale, su questo sono abbastanza sicuro..però per fare business non serve ne un milan stellare ne vincere a ripetizione, lo dimostra ad esempio un prodotto come l'Arsenal che non vince mai un tubo ma produce un giro economico quasi doppio rispetto a noi..
> 
> ...



Come sei arrivato a questa conclusione?


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Come sei arrivato a questa conclusione?



Di solito nel calcio funziona così..se hai moltissimi soldi allestisci squadre zeppe di campioni e vinci, se hai budget limitati devi lavorare di fantasia, organizzazione e pianificazione e di solito anche così ti va bene una volta ogni tanto..

L'esempio lampante è il Real che senza organizzazione oculata, pianificazione seria e affidando la squadra in corsa ad un signor nessuno (che come tecnico vale brocchi) ha vinto la champions 2 volte in 3 anni..

Per me con questi cinesi diventeremo una squadra di certo competitiva ma non un top 5 in Europa, ma proprio neanche sognarcelo se non vogliamo un risveglio bruschissimo..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che senso aveva per Thoir prendere una società allo sbando come l' Inter coperta di debiti e pure con passivi a tre cifre? Eppure ci ha guadagnato e parecchio.
> 
> Io ragazzi non so voi, sono favorevole alla cessione per l' amore del cielo, ma il fatto che sia un fondo d' investimento, mi preoccupa.
> 
> ...



Da come si dice dietro c'è lo Stato...immagino abbiano un progetto in grande. Forse un magnate tipo Al-Khelaïfi sarebbe stato più esaltante, perchè avremmo avuto chiaro cosa voleva fare...quello che sta succedendo a noi oggettivamente è difficile da decifrare, ci sono tanti "se" e tanto "ma", ma penso abbiano un progetto serio, cioè..DEVONO averlo dai...conoscendo anche la loro cultura del lavoro e il loro spirito di primeggiare...col tempo comunque tutti i nostri dubbi saranno spazzati via e avremo chiaro il loro progetto! Spero ovviamente sia quello di primeggiare...senno B. avrebbe venduto al primo che capitava che gli dava quello che chiedeva...sicuramente 1 dei 100000 gruppi di acquirenti che aveva detto di aver scartato gli offriva cifre interessanti...ma senza poi offrire un progetto serio.


----------



## Devil (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di solito nel calcio funziona così..se hai moltissimi soldi allestisci squadre zeppe di campioni e vinci, se hai budget limitati devi lavorare di fantasia, organizzazione e pianificazione e di solito anche così ti va bene una volta ogni tanto..
> 
> L'esempio lampante è il Real che senza organizzazione oculata, pianificazione seria e affidando la squadra in corsa ad un signor nessuno (che come tecnico vale brocchi) ha vinto la champions 2 volte in 3 anni..
> 
> Per me con questi cinesi diventeremo una squadra di certo competitiva ma non un top 5 in Europa, ma proprio neanche sognarcelo se non vogliamo un risveglio bruschissimo..



Concordo, credo che sarà già tanto se riusciremo a tornare in Champions (contando lo strapotere della Juve e i tanti anni che ci hanno preso Napoli e Roma). Credo che il Milan tornerà ad essere quello del post 2007, cioè una squadra che raggiunge la Champions ogni anno per giocarla da non protagonista. Sai la tipica società che punta agli ottavi o ai quarti per incassare. Il grande Milan, purtroppo, non lo vedremo più.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di solito nel calcio funziona così..se hai moltissimi soldi allestisci squadre zeppe di campioni e vinci, se hai budget limitati devi lavorare di fantasia, organizzazione e pianificazione e di solito anche così ti va bene una volta ogni tanto..
> 
> L'esempio lampante è il Real che senza organizzazione oculata, pianificazione seria e affidando la squadra in corsa ad un signor nessuno (che come tecnico vale brocchi) ha vinto la champions 2 volte in 3 anni..
> 
> Per me con questi cinesi diventeremo una squadra di certo competitiva ma non un top 5 in Europa, ma proprio neanche sognarcelo se non vogliamo un risveglio bruschissimo..



Conta anche che con piani seri, e un gran progetto di marketing potrai garantire grandi entrate ogni anno...per tornare a primeggiare, o comunque giocartela ampiamente in Italia non ci vuole tantissimo...(attualmente la juve è UFO ok..ma ci si può arrivare)...e una volta che torni a vincere e qualificarti in Europa i top arrivano....poi siamo ancora il milan, malgrado gli ultimi anni scellerati, con un po di appeal in più ci vedranno tutti con occhio diverso, ne sono certo....per giocartela fino alla fine in Europa ci vorranno anni invece, chi credeva di arrivarci in 3 anni era solo un illuso. Inoltre la Juve ha dimostrato di giocarsela con Bayern e Real...e sicuramente non ha i fondi illimitati che tanto decanti...certo, poi non hanno vinto, ma arrivarci ora come ora a dove son arrivati loro ci metterei 1000 firme


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Concordo, credo che sarà già tanto se riusciremo a tornare in Champions (contando lo strapotere della Juve e i tanti anni che ci hanno preso Napoli e Roma). Credo che il Milan tornerà ad essere quello del post 2007, cioè una squadra che raggiunge la Champions ogni anno per giocarla da non protagonista. Sai la tipica società che punta agli ottavi o ai quarti per incassare. Il grande Milan, purtroppo, non lo vedremo più.



Quello che intendevo io, questi coi ricavi in cina faranno i miliardi, noi avremo un Milan moderno, con qualche buon giocatore che verrà comunque ceduto a fronte di offerte all'altezza, insomma la gestione classica delle società che cercano di mantenersi a buoni livelli senza però mai puntare davvero a vincere qualcosa di grosso

PS: comunque io credo che con progetti seri Milan e Inter si metteranno dietro regolarmente Napoli e Roma


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di solito nel calcio funziona così..se hai moltissimi soldi allestisci squadre zeppe di campioni e vinci, se hai budget limitati devi lavorare di fantasia, organizzazione e pianificazione e di solito anche così ti va bene una volta ogni tanto..
> 
> L'esempio lampante è il Real che senza organizzazione oculata, pianificazione seria e affidando la squadra in corsa ad un signor nessuno (che come tecnico vale brocchi) ha vinto la champions 2 volte in 3 anni..
> 
> Per me con questi cinesi diventeremo una squadra di certo competitiva ma non un top 5 in Europa, ma proprio neanche sognarcelo se non vogliamo un risveglio bruschissimo..



Ancora non sappiamo quanti soldi avremo a disposizione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera Zheng Jianming(occidentalizzato in Steven Zheng),presente nella cordata secondo Bloomberg, è il 77° uomo più ricco della Cina ed è il presidente di Asia Pacific Resources Development Investment.*



Si bhe se non sono Jack Ma o Robin Li non sono poi così ricchi. Vi ricordo che pure Berlusca ha un patrimonio di 8 miliardi , ma spesso serve a poco. Serve una gestione intelligente , oculata, e fare investimenti mirati a crescere nel tempo.

Non ci sta comprando lo zio paperone questo deve essere chiaro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Conta anche che con piani seri, e un gran progetto di marketing potrai garantire grandi entrate ogni anno...per tornare a primeggiare, o comunque giocartela ampiamente in Italia non ci vuole tantissimo...(attualmente la juve è UFO ok..ma ci si può arrivare)...e una volta che torni a vincere e qualificarti in Europa i top arrivano....poi siamo ancora il milan, malgrado gli ultimi anni scellerati, con un po di appeal in più ci vedranno tutti con occhio diverso, ne sono certo....per giocartela fino alla fine in Europa ci vorranno anni invece, chi credeva di arrivarci in 3 anni era solo un illuso. Inoltre la Juve ha dimostrato di giocarsela con Bayern e Real...e sicuramente non ha i fondi illimitati che tanto decanti...certo, poi non hanno vinto, ma arrivarci ora come ora a dove son arrivati loro ci metterei 1000 firme



Ripeto, c'è una differenza *colossale* tra chi come Real, Bayern, Barca arriva sempre in fondo e chi come la Juve lo fa ogni tanto
Noi sarà già tanto se arriveremo alle semifinali di champions 1 volta ogni 5 anni..
Insomma, non è proprio quello che sognavamo..ma piuttosto di ora va bene lo stesso dai..l'importante è poter tornare a tifare, cosa oggi per me impossibile che sta gentaglia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ancora non sappiamo quanti soldi avremo a disposizione



Se vi va di sognare fatelo pure..io vi ho avvisati però....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2016)

Quindi la situazione com'e'? Sto Wu e' il capo cordata o colui che ha creato il fondo per gestire i soldi di altri? Le due cose mi sembrano molto differenti.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se vi va di sognare fatelo pure..io vi ho avvisati però....



Preferisco i sogni alle lacrime


----------



## mark (21 Luglio 2016)

Sul potere monetario dei cinesi io sono abbastanza tranquillo, altrimenti dopo che Berlusconi è andato in giro a dire che chiedeva investimenti, che avrebbe ceduto solo a chi avrebbe investito per riportare il Milan in alto, che non si può competere con i petrodollari quindi doveva vendere a chi ci riusciva, es uno stato, ecc.. Ci farebbe troppo in figura di m se i cinesi non dovessero investire pesantemente!! Basta che venda tutto e subito!!


----------



## Devil (21 Luglio 2016)

mark ha scritto:


> Sul potere monetario dei cinesi io sono abbastanza tranquillo, altrimenti dopo che Berlusconi è andato in giro a dire che chiedeva investimenti, che avrebbe ceduto solo a chi avrebbe investito per riportare il Milan in alto, che non si può competere con i petrodollari quindi doveva vendere a chi ci riusciva, es uno stato, ecc.. Ci farebbe troppo in figura di m se i cinesi non dovessero investire pesantemente!! Basta che venda tutto e subito!!



Non conosci Berlusconi, ma proprio per niente mi sa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, c'è una differenza *colossale* tra chi come Real, Bayern, Barca arriva sempre in fondo e chi come la Juve lo fa ogni tanto
> Noi sarà già tanto se arriveremo alle semifinali di champions 1 volta ogni 5 anni..
> Insomma, non è proprio quello che sognavamo..ma piuttosto di ora va bene lo stesso dai..l'importante è poter tornare a tifare, cosa oggi per me impossibile che sta gentaglia...



Ah si concordo ci arrivo pure io a capire che c'è una differenza colossale...ma sarei già orgoglioso di tifare una squadra che fa quello che ha fatto la Juve negli ultimi anni (attenzione io ODIO la juve, ma bisogna ammettere il buon lavoro)...in ogni caso lo scopriremo insieme tra qualche tempo (che non sarà di certo l'anno prossimo)...le promesse sono state chiare, ma sono promesse fatte da un mentitore seriale, quindi non voglio farmi castelli in testa....certo per i prossimi anni auspico almeno un Milan che possa giocarsela in Italia e rimettere al loro posto i nati dopo, i romanisti, i napoletani, e magari gli juventini...auspico un milan con le palle che ricacci indietro tutta questa gentaglia che ora si trova in un posto che non gli compete. Insomma una squadra che ci renda di nuovo orgogliosi di gridare FORZA MILAN tutti insieme.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non conosci Berlusconi, ma proprio per niente mi sa



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Comunque Campopiano su twitter ha scritto che Wu è il frontman e gli altri stanno dentro GSR Capital. Un fondo, che a quanto gli risulta, ha enormi potenzialità economiche.

Speriamo gli risulti giusto.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (21 Luglio 2016)

Più di due anni di trattative e conosciamo solo degli intermediari.


----------



## Devil (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano su twitter ha scritto che Wu è il frontman e gli altri stanno dentro GSR Capital. Un fondo, che a quanto gli risulta, ha enormi potenzialità economiche.
> 
> Speriamo gli risulti giusto.



Ora come ora ciò che risulta a Campopiano ha valore quanto un due di picche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano su twitter ha scritto che Wu è il frontman e gli altri stanno dentro GSR Capital. Un fondo, che a quanto gli risulta, ha enormi potenzialità economiche.
> 
> Speriamo gli risulti giusto.



Ha specificato pure che la chiave sta tutta nel fondo, ossia chi lo compone. In base ai nomi che usciranno (e per via dell'antitrust usciranno tutti) si capiranno tante cose. Io rimango della mia idea: ci sono troppi indizi, anche abbastanza recenti (su tutti la TV di Stato cinese) che fanno pensare che dentro ci sia almeno un grosso nome. Vedremo come si evolve la situazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah si concordo ci arrivo pure io a capire che c'è una differenza colossale...ma sarei già orgoglioso di tifare una squadra che fa quello che ha fatto la Juve negli ultimi anni (attenzione io ODIO la juve, ma bisogna ammettere il buon lavoro)...in ogni caso lo scopriremo insieme tra qualche tempo (che non sarà di certo l'anno prossimo)...le promesse sono state chiare, ma sono promesse fatte da un mentitore seriale, quindi non voglio farmi castelli in testa....certo per i prossimi anni auspico almeno un Milan che possa giocarsela in Italia e rimettere al loro posto i nati dopo, i romanisti, i napoletani, e magari gli juventini...auspico un milan con le palle che ricacci indietro tutta questa gentaglia che ora si trova in un posto che non gli compete. Insomma una squadra che ci renda di nuovo orgogliosi di gridare FORZA MILAN tutti insieme.



La speranza è quella..e credo che comunque il Milan tornerà ad essere un club dignitoso, ma recuperare sui gobbi oggi, senza che arrivino vagonate di milioni è dura..impossibile diciamo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questi sono gli investimenti fatti in proprio dalla GSR: quello più oneroso è di soli 125M. Appare logico quindi che non siano loro i compratori sostanziali, ma che fungano da semplici collettori di capitali che provengono da altre fonti (ed a suffragio di ciò, esistono notizie sul web che testimoniano come questa società abbia raccolto fino a 5 miliardi per altri investimenti).*



Re, una domanda. Mettiamo da parte nomi e quote, tu da tifoso metteresti la mano sul fuoco che entro luglio la firma arriverà???


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha specificato pure che la chiave sta tutta nel fondo, ossia chi lo compone. In base ai nomi che usciranno (e per via dell'antitrust usciranno tutti) si capiranno tante cose. Io rimango della mia idea: ci sono troppi indizi, anche abbastanza recenti (su tutti la TV di Stato cinese) che fanno pensare che dentro ci sia almeno un grosso nome. Vedremo come si evolve la situazione.



Sinceramente non me lo vedo proprio un grosso nome che confluisce in un fondo per lasciare poi la copertina al primo che passa...


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano su twitter ha scritto che Wu è il frontman e gli altri stanno dentro GSR Capital. Un fondo, che a quanto gli risulta, ha enormi potenzialità economiche.
> 
> Speriamo gli risulti giusto.



Ma è ovvio che è così....GSR Capital ha stanziato 5 miliardi di dollari per acquisizioni fuori Cina e voleva prendere la Phillips per 3,3 mld salvo poi interferenze governative...insomma hanno stanziato il patrimonio personale di SB solo per acquisizioni

Ma sono ''pezzenti''

Questo Wu è uno degli investitori che fanno parte di questa società che investe dappertutto e composta da molti uomini e non escludo ad ampia partecipazione statale.
Non ci acquista Wu ma la GSR!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Re, una domanda. Mettiamo da parte nomi e quote, tu da tifoso metteresti la mano sul fuoco che entro luglio la firma arriverà???



La mano sul fuoco non ce la può mettere nessuno, dobbiamo solo aspettare. Ma che la firma arriverà ne sono certo.


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2016)

L'avevo detto tempo fa e mi ripeto, fa sorridere che molti si aspettassero gli sceicchi di Cina.

Spero abbiano un buon business plan per raddoppiare il fatturato in pochi anni, cosi potremo realmente tornare a competere a certi livelli. Non si buttano soldi a caso nei giocatori, con un fatturato che già ora ti fa andare in rosso sistematico


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La mano sul fuoco non ce la può mettere nessuno, dobbiamo solo aspettare. Ma che la firma arriverà ne sono certo.



Se ne sei certo non puoi aver paura di un'ustione di quarto grado 
Scherzi a parte, se non si dovesse chiudere per luglio io non ci crederei più.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Luglio 2016)

mark ha scritto:


> Sul potere monetario dei cinesi io sono abbastanza tranquillo, altrimenti dopo che Berlusconi è andato in giro a dire che chiedeva investimenti, che avrebbe ceduto solo a chi avrebbe investito per riportare il Milan in alto, che non si può competere con i petrodollari quindi doveva vendere a chi ci riusciva, es uno stato, ecc.. Ci farebbe troppo in figura di m se i cinesi non dovessero investire pesantemente!! Basta che venda tutto e subito!!



Figurati, dirà che è stato frainteso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non me lo vedo proprio un grosso nome che confluisce in un fondo per lasciare poi la copertina al primo che passa...



Se il grosso nome confluisce nel fondo la copertina sarà sua e non di altri. E in ogni caso, con che faccia Galatioto si presenterebbe in giro se il Milan venisse venduto ad un fondo di tanti piccoli investitori cinesi con intenti meramente speculativi? Stiamo parlando di un numero 1 che deve difendere una reputazione mondiale. Se si rende partecipe di una operazione simile, i tifosi lo vanno a prendere a New York e lo fanno volare giù dal grattacielo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto tempo fa e mi ripeto, fa sorridere che molti si aspettassero gli sceicchi di Cina.
> 
> Spero abbiano un buon business plan per raddoppiare il fatturato in pochi anni, cosi potremo realmente tornare a competere a certi livelli. Non si buttano soldi a caso nei giocatori, con un fatturato che già ora ti fa andare in rosso sistematico



In effetti in molti, anzi in troppi, stanno confondendo i cinesi coi russi......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non me lo vedo proprio un grosso nome che confluisce in un fondo per lasciare poi la copertina al primo che passa...



L'idea che mi sono fatto io e che non so se sia buona o pessima è il fatto che lo stato abbia riunito questi grossi imprenditori facendoli confluire in un fondo che agirà per lui. La cosa negativa è che, se così fosse non ci sarebbe una figura tipo sceicco che ci vuole....davvero ora come ora sono confuso...spero che questo velo venga presto scostato cosi da farci capire...è anche vero percò che se anche questi imprenditori non ci volevano acquistare di loro iniziativa l'ha voluto lo stato...cosa rassicurante...devo pure dire che nell'ultima settimana sono stato via in ferie e non ho molto seguito la vicenda...quindi non so se sti dubbi hanno avuto risposta...se qualcuno di più informato sa, è libero di rispondermi


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto tempo fa e mi ripeto, fa sorridere che molti si aspettassero gli sceicchi di Cina.
> 
> Spero abbiano un buon business plan per raddoppiare il fatturato in pochi anni, cosi potremo realmente tornare a competere a certi livelli. Non si buttano soldi a caso nei giocatori, con un fatturato che già ora ti fa andare in rosso sistematico



Ma quello che la gente non capisce ancora è che anche se ci fossero gli sceicchi devi sempre rispettare il fairplay e quindi devi far camminare la società con le proprie gambe tramite sponsorizzazioni e ricavi commerciali e da stadio...se arrivano i cinesi e fanno lo stadio e un grande piano commerciale in Cina più grossi sponsor statali cinesi siamo ai livelli del bayern in 3-4 anni....considerato il bacino d'utenza dei tifosi milanisti in Cina e il nostro blasone potremmo avere grossissimi introiti.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Luglio 2016)

Tutti che volete gli sceicchi.
Ma gli sceicchi che stanno vincendo? Nulla
Il modello da seguire è quello del Bayern Monaco, lasciate stare gli sceicchi dalle mani bucate che spendono senza usare la testa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Luglio 2016)

Piuttosto che restare con Berlusconi mi va bene anche l'operaio settantenne sottopagato di una risaia.


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quello che la gente non capisce ancora è che anche se ci fossero gli sceicchi devi sempre rispettare il fairplay e quindi devi far camminare la società con le proprie gambe tramite sponsorizzazioni e ricavi commerciali e da stadio...se arivano i cinesi e fanno lo stadio e un grande piano commerciale in Cina più grossi sponsor statali cinesi siamo ai livelli del bayern in 3-4 anni....considerata il bacno d'utenza dei tifosi milanisti in Cina potremmo avere grossissimi introiti.



Non sono sicuro si possa fare in 3-4 anni ovviamente, ma tutto il resto è la pura e semplice realtà. I piagnistei di chi sogna ad occhi aperti tralasciando la mera logica, sono insopportabili. Anche in questo caso loro costruiscono castelli di carte e loro li distruggono lamentandosi con quello e quell'altro


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se il grosso nome confluisce nel fondo la copertina sarà sua e non di altri. E in ogni caso, con che faccia Galatioto si presenterebbe in giro se il Milan venisse venduto ad un fondo di tanti piccoli investitori cinesi con intenti meramente speculativi? Stiamo parlando di un numero 1 che deve difendere una reputazione mondiale. Se si rende partecipe di una operazione simile, i tifosi lo vanno a prendere a New York e lo fanno volare giù dal grattacielo.


Ma scusami Re non capisco perchè si parli ancora di piccoli imprenditori squattrinati...non ho capito se ci acquista Wu da solo o la GRS società ben più potente e strutturata...boh...


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Tutti che volete gli sceicchi.
> Ma gli sceicchi che stanno vincendo? Nulla
> Il modello da seguire è quello del Bayern Monaco, lasciate stare gli sceicchi dalle mani bucate che spendono senza usare la testa


Bravissimo!!! anche perchè se lo sceicco si stufa....ahi ahi ahi...


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro si possa fare in 3-4 anni ovviamente, ma tutto il resto è la pura e semplice realtà. I piagnistei di chi sogna ad occhi aperti tralasciando la mera logica, sono insopportabili. Anche in questo caso loro costruiscono castelli di carte e loro li distruggono lamentandosi con quello e quell'altro



Beh 3-4 anni è un ipotesi ma non la escludo...il Bayern non ha il nostro blasone e soprattutto non ha il bacino d'utenza sconfinato che potremmo avere noi in Cina..
Guarda lo United,sono anni che in confronto ai tedeschi fanno pena per via di risultati eppure tramite il merchandising hanno capacità economche superiori perfino agli sceicchi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma scusami Re non capisco perchè si parli ancora di piccoli imprenditori squattrinati...non ho capito se ci acquista Wu da solo o la GRS società ben più potente e strutturata...boh...



Ad acquistarci sarà un fondo (o meglio una società veicolo controllata dal fondo) gestito dalla GSR, specializzata in questo campo, e Wu avrà un ruolo di primo piano visto che è manager director di GSR. Resta da capire chi fa parte di quel fondo. Ossia chi ha contribuito a creare il fondo miliardario di cui ormai parlano praticamente tutti. 
E' quello il grande enigma ancora insoluto.


----------



## TheZio (21 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Bloomberg è Sonny Wu, che è a capo del private equity GSR Capital, l'investitore numero uno a capo della Cordata cinese pronta ad acquisire il 100% del Milan e non più l'80%. Insieme a Wu, altro esponente di spicco è Steven Zheng, noto imprenditore del settore dell'energia solare. Le negoziazione dovrebbe concludersi, come noto, a fine Luglio con la firma dell'accordo preliminare.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano Sonny Wu sarebbe soltanto il frontman, quindi il gestore del fondo creato dai cinesi e che contiene i capitali immessi dagli imprenditori che si riveleranno più avanti.
> 
> ...



I soldi non sono tutto.. L'importante è il progetto..
Il Berlu ha i soldi e *non* li vuole mettere e vediamo lo schifo che facciamo..
Per gestire il Milan occorre poco: creare marketing ed investire il giusto, poi il tutto torna da se...


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad acquistarci sarà un fondo (o meglio una società veicolo controllata dal fondo) gestito dalla GSR, specializzata in questo campo, e Wu avrà un ruolo di primo piano visto che è manager director di GSR. Resta da capire chi fa parte di quel fondo. Ossia chi ha contribuito a creare il fondo miliardario di cui ormai parlano praticamente tutti.
> E' quello il grande enigma ancora insoluto.



Ok ma anche se gli altri nomi fossero pesci piccoli no ti sembra che già con GSR e Steven Zhang potremmo avere un ottimo futuro??


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono tutto.. L'importante è il progetto..
> Il Berlu ha i soldi e *non* li vuole mettere e vediamo lo schifo che facciamo..
> Per gestire il Milan occorre poco: creare marketing ed investire il giusto, poi il tutto torna da se...



Esatto...parole sante...l'atletico mica è in mano agli sceicchi eppure i suoi tifosi godono parecchio...
Basta poco...programmazione...


----------



## DEJAN75 (21 Luglio 2016)

A me sembra che qua si voglia far passare per buona qualsiasi notizia... anche quando buona non lo e' ..

Vorrei ricordare che fino a non piu di 10 gg fa... pensavamo ad una cordata con dentro Robin Li (dato per sicuro) Evergande, Midea, Moutai, e Huawei..... il che voleva dire una potenza di fuoco mostruosa... il poter aggirare il Fplay finanziario tramite le sponsorizzazione HUawei... in pratica finire nella mani di uno sceicco cinese che ci avrebbe portato a competere in breve tempo con le big Europee.... queste erano le aspettative....

Adesso si parla di un fondo speculativo... con a capo 2 pseudo sconosciuti ( al mondo della finanza) che gestiranno un fondo dentro il quale non sappiamo neanche noi chi ci sara' (ma come ha detto qualcuno probabilmente nessun big...). 

Quindi passiamo da quella che poteva essere una gestione da "pseduo sceicchi" .. ad una gestione "ordinaria" stile Roma (se va bene) dove si dovranno far quadrare i conti, si dovra' rispettare il fpf e dove quando necessario si venderanno anche i "big" (se mai li avremo)...

Siam partiti con i 100 milioni per il mercato (addirittura 400 in 2 anni) con i 50 ... adesso i 15 di anticipo..

Onestamente mi sembra un downgrade spaventoso da quello che ci si aspettava..... poi oh.. sara' sempre meglio di adesso.. ma fingere di essere contenti.. dopo quello che stavamo sognano ... dai..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ok ma anche se gli altri nomi fossero pesci piccoli no ti sembra che già con GSR e Steven Zhang potremmo avere un ottimo futuro??



Quello che conta alla base di tutto è il progetto accompagnato da una forte disponibilità economica: i grossi nomi fanno sognare, e fanno piacere a tutti, ma poi chi vince non lo fa perché è guidato da Paperon de Paperoni. Vince chi spende tanto e soprattutto chi spende bene. 

Detto ciò, aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono tutto.. L'importante è il progetto..
> Il Berlu ha i soldi e *non* li vuole mettere e vediamo lo schifo che facciamo..
> Per gestire il Milan occorre poco: creare marketing ed investire il giusto, poi il tutto torna da se...



Ormai siamo in ballo e balliamo, indietro non si torna anche perché ormai sta dirigenza è peggio che fallita ma ripeto non è quello che speravamo noi tifosi e che ci avevano fatto annusare..


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che qua si voglia far passare per buona qualsiasi notizia... anche quando buona non lo e' ..
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che fino a non piu di 10 gg fa... pensavamo ad una cordata con dentro Robin Li (dato per sicuro) Evergande, Midea, Moutai, e Huawei..... il che voleva dire una potenza di fuoco mostruosa... il poter aggirare il Fplay finanziario tramite le sponsorizzazione HUawei... in pratica finire nella mani di uno sceicco cinese che ci avrebbe portato a competere in breve tempo con le big Europee.... queste erano le aspettative....
> 
> ...



La GSR non mi pare sia sconosciuta...tutt'altro....Steven Zhang è il 77esimo uomo più ricco della Cina su un miliardo di persone...mica poco..
Poi resta da capire chi saranno gli altri ma lo scopriremo alle firme.Non si capisce perchè SB abbia parlato di 2 soggetti con patrimoni da 10 MLD...


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Tutti che volete gli sceicchi.
> Ma gli sceicchi che stanno vincendo? Nulla
> Il modello da seguire è quello del Bayern Monaco, lasciate stare gli sceicchi dalle mani bucate che spendono senza usare la testa



Disamina perfetta. A parte real e Barcelona Che sono casi a parte, I club Che vanno meglio sono quelli Che si sono dotati di strutture Che li facciano generare proventi e autogestirsi. Esempio tipico il Bayern, ma Anche l,'atletico e la Juve. Man city e PSG rimangono eterni incompiuti. 
Io ci metterei la firma a una societa' tipo Bayern Monaco Che spende Le risorse in maniera intelligenti, Ci programmi e competenza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La GSR non mi pare sia sconosciuta...tutt'altro....Steven Zhang è il 77esimo uomo più ricco della Cina su un miliardo di persone...mica poco..
> Poi resta da capire chi saranno gli altri ma lo scopriremo alle firme.Non si capisce perchè SB abbia parlato di 2 soggetti con patrimoni da 10 MLD...



E ti dirò di più...se hanno già messo 1.5 mlrd nel fondo pezzenti non lo sono...dei nomi mi importa poco...mi interessa la grana


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi non fate l'errore di credere che Wu sia uno sciocco. Questo è laureato al MIT , e ha portato diverse aziende dal non essere nulla ad essere leader nel loro settore.

Questo è uno che ha la testa dove la deve avere , ha fiuto per il mercato , sa gestire i soldi e conosce un miliardo di modi per farli e metterli a bilancio. Da quanto manca una persona intelligente che ci gestisca?


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2016)

Il Bayern però non sarà mai o per lo meno non nel medio periodo un modello paragonabile alla nostra realtà, perché intanto viaggiano in condizioni di sostanziale monopolio acquisito da decenni, che gli permette di andare regolarmente a prendere i migliori giocatori delle avversarie nel mercato locale alimentando ulteriormente questo monopolio.

Inoltre fanno di marketing e merchandising i due pilastri del loro fatturato, ovviamente essendo anni luce davanti a noi nella struttura commerciale ed infrastrutturale anche senza scomodare l'Arena.

La Juventus attuale al top del suo fatturato ed in crescita esponenziale, dieci piste davanti a qualsiasi italiana e con almeno il doppio delle entrate rispetto ai tedeschi per diritti tv, è comunque 150 milioni indietro rispetto al Bayern che sovrasta i bianconeri di 200 milioni nella sola voce "commerciale".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non fate l'errore di credere che Wu sia uno sciocco. Questo è laureato al MIT , e ha portato diverse aziende dal non essere nulla ad essere leader nel loro settore.
> 
> Questo è uno che ha la testa dove la deve avere , ha fiuto per il mercato , sa gestire i soldi e conosce un miliardo di modi per farli e metterli a bilancio. Da quanto manca una persona intelligente che ci gestisca?



Oooohh bravo...a leggere sembra che questi cinesi siano gli ultimi pirla trovati sotto a un ponte...in realta penso siano persone brillanti (anche perchè hanno creato imperi)...lo stesso gancikoff che qua viene fatto passare per pupazzo zerbino deve essere una gran bella testa...ci scommetto il mio apparato riproduttivo....il mondo va avanti grazie alle idee (e al cash...e scommetto che ci sarà pure questo)


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2016)

Io non ho ancora capito che ruolo ha sto Wu, se ha i soldi e se sono ancora presenti le 4-5 aziende che volevano investire perché da quanto leggo questo è un poveraccio e ho paura pure che per il futuro non torneremo quello che siamo stati


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E ti dirò di più...se hanno già messo 1.5 mlrd nel fondo pezzenti non lo sono...dei nomi mi importa poco...mi interessa la grana



Non lo so se sia vera la storia del fondo di 1.5 ma so che i soldi li hanno...e tanti...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Tutti che volete gli sceicchi.
> Ma gli sceicchi che stanno vincendo? Nulla
> Il modello da seguire è quello del Bayern Monaco, lasciate stare gli sceicchi dalle mani bucate che spendono senza usare la testa



Dal miliardario che spende e spande e poi si stufa del giocattolo e chiude i rubinetti ci siamo già passati , ora io mi auguro un progetto di sviluppo serio, che ci metta in condizioni di camminare in autonomia, e mi sembra che le premesse siano queste, almeno lo spero.
In questo senso, Galatioto è una garanzia.

Aggiungerò che preferisco gente anonima che si proponga di fare soldi sviluppando il marchio Milan, a qualcuno che voglia sviluppare il proprio brand sfruttando la popolarità del Milan, vedi SUNING Inter

Mia idea, eh, magari sbaglio


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oooohh bravo...a leggere sembra che questi cinesi siano gli ultimi pirla trovati sotto a un ponte...in realta penso siano persone brillanti (anche perchè hanno creato imperi)...lo stesso gancikoff che qua viene fatto passare per pupazzo zerbino deve essere una gran bella testa...ci scommetto il mio apparato riproduttivo....il mondo va avanti grazie alle idee (e al cash...e scommetto che ci sarà pure questo)


Sono imprenditori che stanno facendo grande strada nel nascente campo delle energie rinnovabili abbinate a vari settori...in Cina si conosceranno un pò tutti in quel settore e probabilmente l'ipotesi che ci sia anche Robin Li in mezzo non è del tutto azzardata.


----------



## gianni r. (21 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono tutto.. L'importante è il progetto..
> Il Berlu ha i soldi e *non* li vuole mettere e vediamo lo schifo che facciamo..
> Per gestire il Milan occorre poco: creare marketing ed investire il giusto, poi il tutto torna da se...



Pensate che l'anno scorso Berlusconi ha messo 200 milioni nel Milan, 100 per il mercato e 100 per ripianare i debiti...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sono imprenditori che stanno facendo grande strada nel nascente campo delle energie rinnovabili abbinate a vari settori...in Cina si conosceranno un pò tutti in quel settore e probabilmente l'ipotesi che ci sia anche Robin Li in mezzo non è del tutto azzardata.



Io credo in Robin Li (ahaha sembra di parlare di Babbo Natale). Per il resto mettere in discussione il fatto che abbiano o meno soldi non la trovo davvero una cosa logica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oooohh bravo...a leggere sembra che questi cinesi siano gli ultimi pirla trovati sotto a un ponte...in realta penso siano persone brillanti (anche perchè hanno creato imperi)...lo stesso gancikoff che qua viene fatto passare per pupazzo zerbino deve essere una gran bella testa...ci scommetto il mio apparato riproduttivo....il mondo va avanti grazie alle idee (e al cash...e scommetto che ci sarà pure questo)



Non capisco cosa centri essere intelligenti con essere abili nel gestire una società sportiva...


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Pensate che l'anno scorso Berlusconi ha messo 200 milioni nel Milan, 100 per il mercato e 100 per ripianare i debiti...



E negli ultimi 10 anni cosa ha messo a parte le barzellette ai tifosi?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa centri essere intelligenti con essere abili nel gestire una società sportiva...



Centra.

Edit: aggiungo il secondo me...così sembrava voler far polemica, quando in realtà non mi interessa...secondo me è una buona cosa se persone brillanti si occupano del Marketing e sono così intelligenti da circondarsi di persone competenti nella parte sportiva (cosa non scontata e ci sono molti esempi a riguardo)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

Giustamente Edo, il ragazzo cinese che vive a Shangai, ricorda che un nome che potrebbe far parte della cordata, per via di interessi simili a Wu, è quel Li HeJun a capo di Hanergy (rinnovabili) il cui nome spuntò fuori all'inizio come uno dei primi collegati a questo consorzio. Attualmente 3,2 mld di patrimonio, due anni fa ne aveva 10 ed era tra i più ricchi della Cina, poi la crisi lo ha portato giù.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quello che la gente non capisce ancora è che anche se ci fossero gli sceicchi devi sempre rispettare il fairplay e quindi devi far camminare la società con le proprie gambe tramite sponsorizzazioni e ricavi commerciali e da stadio...se arrivano i cinesi e fanno lo stadio e un grande piano commerciale in Cina più grossi sponsor statali cinesi siamo ai livelli del bayern in 3-4 anni....considerato il bacino d'utenza dei tifosi milanisti in Cina e il nostro blasone potremmo avere grossissimi introiti.



Una società con buoni fondi e gestita bene se alle spalle non ha fondi milionari importanti diventa una delle tante società che ci sono in giro per l'europa, ad oggi poi dov'è la garanzia che sti cinesi siano capaci di gestire un club sportivo e vincere?


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una società con buoni fondi e gestita bene se alle spalle non ha fondi milionari importanti diventa una delle tante società che ci sono in giro per l'europa, ad oggi poi dov'è la garanzia che sti cinesi siano capaci di gestire un club sportivo e vincere?



ma bastaaaaa...il bayern e atletico hanno fondi milionari??lo United è degli sceicchi??? queste società sono cresciute con risultati sportivi e blasone...arrivano sponsor e merchandising e si cresce..


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2016)

A me ste storie dei fondi d'investimento e delle raccolte fondi (alla Mr Bean) non hanno mai convinto. Speravo in nomi forti, gente ricca.

Comunque, vedremo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me ste storie dei fondi d'investimento e delle raccolte fondi (alla Mr Bean) non hanno mai convinto. Speravo in nomi forti, gente ricca.
> 
> Comunque, vedremo.



L'era dei grandi mecenati ormai è conclusa, credo sia inutile inseguire i sogni PSG e City. Quelle sono mosche bianche, ed è come fare 6 al superenalotto. A tutti piacerebbe vivere senza far nulla, ma poi ci rimbocchiamo le maniche e campiamo ugualmente con quello che guadagniamo  E non è detto che si campi male senza mecenati, vedi Juventus e Bayern Monaco.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=247]ringhiodell'anima[/MENTION] rispetta le opinioni altrui. Non te lo ripetiamo più.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me ste storie dei fondi d'investimento e delle raccolte fondi (alla Mr Bean) non hanno mai convinto. Speravo in nomi forti, gente ricca.
> 
> Comunque, vedremo.



l'ipotesi ricilaggio se SB vende tutto il 100% è da scartare automaticamente...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me ste storie dei fondi d'investimento e delle raccolte fondi (alla Mr Bean) non hanno mai convinto. Speravo in nomi forti, gente ricca.
> 
> Comunque, vedremo.



Beh non penso siano dei pezzenti dai...


----------



## gianni r. (21 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E negli ultimi 10 anni cosa ha messo a parte le barzellette ai tifosi?



Era per dire che rimettere in carreggiata il Milan di oggi è un impresa titanica, che richiede capitali e competenze enormi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma bastaaaaa...il bayern e atletico hanno fondi milionari??lo United è degli sceicchi??? queste società sono cresciute con risultati sportivi e blasone...arrivano sponsor e merchandising e si cresce..



E tu sai per certo che questi cinesi saranno in grado di farci crescere...

Comunque l'Atletico è proprio l'esempio lampante di quello che spero il Milan *non diventi mai*

Una squadra che regolarmente cede i migliori giocatori per fare cassa e che indovina un ciclo di 2-3 anni buoni ogni 15 anni..una sorta di Borussia Dortmund spagnolo..

Se è questo che sogniamo bé è un bel passo indietro da quello che eravamo..

Poi vabbé, se dobbiamo fare il confronto con oggi che siamo messi come la Lazio allora va tutto bene..ma sinceramente io speravo saremmo ritornati nell'Olimpo..pazienza..


----------



## Coripra (21 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Era per dire che rimettere in carreggiata il Milan di oggi è un impresa titanica, che richiede capitali e competenze enormi.



Richiede un progetto. Smenare soldi a caso tutti in una volta dopo anni di nulla e facendoli gestire ad un mafioso, non sono esattamente delle tattiche vincenti


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E tu sai per certo che questi cinesi saranno in grado di farci crescere...
> 
> Comunque l'Atletico è proprio l'esempio lampante di quello che spero il Milan *non diventi mai*
> 
> ...



Riguardo all'Atletico hai perfettamente ragione! Credo però che martin intendesse il fatto che si può arrivare a gran gran bei piazzamenti anche senza i miliardi


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E tu sai per certo che questi cinesi saranno in grado di farci crescere...
> 
> Comunque l'Atletico è proprio l'esempio lampante di quello che spero il Milan *non diventi mai*
> 
> ...


L'atletico è come la Juve e Bayern...i migliori finchè ci sono gli sceicchi sarai costreatto a cederli sempre perchè danno stipendi illogici...prima te la metti via meglio è...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

.
In pratica tu sostieni di tenerci di buon umore ascoltando solo le campane che suonano a festa...
Però è anche vero che i pessimisti che non sanno nulla e che vogliono solo deprimerci parlavano da tempo di trattativa che sarebbe andata per le lunghe e mercato povero...Campopiano (che cito solo per esempio, dato che io non ho mai seguito questo giornalista come un oracolo) ha già dato per certa la firma del preliminare almeno tre volte e parlava all'inizio di mercato da 100 milioni poi scomparsi per strada, e sulla cessione passata dall'80% al 100% è arrivato dopo altri..
Va bene tutto, ma si fa prima a dire che nessuno sa davvero come stanno le cose in questo momento e che ognuno si faccia la sua idea...
Rispetto molto chi nel forum si smazza per cercare notizie (belle o brutte che siano) e chi è competente in ambito finanziario ma qui si parla di calcio e il calcio è molto più semplice di quello che lo si vuole dipingere, basta vedere chi vince in giro per l'Europa..


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Riguardo all'Atletico hai perfettamente ragione! Credo però che martin intendesse il fatto che si può arrivare a gran gran bei piazzamenti anche senza i miliardi



Non ha ragione per niente...L'atletico è un grande club in continua crescita...è un club che entrato molto bene nelnuovo decennio ed è destinato a crescere ancora...così come la Juve e Bayern degli ultimi 5 anni.
Se ci rapportiamo sempre ai petroldollari degli sceicchi perdiamo in partenza...tutti perdono in partenza...quelli sn capaci di prendere messi e CR7 assieme se solo il fairplay glielo permettesse.
L'unico esempio di club che grazie al suo merchandising può competere economicamente con loro è lo United ma è un caso raro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In pratica tu sostieni di tenerci di buon umore ascoltando solo le campane che suonano a festa...
> Però è anche vero che i pessimisti che non sanno nulla e che vogliono solo deprimerci parlavano da tempo di trattativa che sarebbe andata per le lunghe e mercato povero...Campopiano (che cito solo per esempio, dato che io non ho mai seguito questo giornalista come un oracolo) ha già dato per certa la firma del preliminare almeno tre volte e parlava all'inizio di mercato da 100 milioni poi scomparsi per strada, e sulla cessione passata dall'80% al 100% è arrivato dopo altri..
> Va bene tutto, ma si fa prima a dire che nessuno sa davvero come stanno le cose in questo momento e che ognuno si faccia la sua idea...
> Rispetto molto chi nel forum si smazza per cercare notizie (belle o brutte che siano) e chi è competente in ambito finanziario ma qui si parla di calcio e il calcio è molto più semplice di quello che lo si vuole dipingere, basta vedere chi vince in giro per l'Europa..



Le acquisizioni societarie non sono affatto affare semplice...e in sto periodo si parla proprio zero di calcio...qua è in ballo l'alta finanza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non ha ragione per niente...L'atletico è un grande club in continua crescita...è un club che entrato molto bene nelnuovo decennio ed è destinato a crescere ancora...così come la Juve e Bayern degli ultimi 5 anni.
> Se ci rapportiamo ai petroldollari degli sceicchi perdiamo in partenza.
> L'unico esempio di club che grazie al suo merchandising può competere economicamente con loro è lo United ma è un caso raro.



Boooh vedremo quanto durerà questo atletico...spero per loro molto perchè mi stanno simpatici


----------



## gianni r. (21 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Richiede un progetto. Smenare soldi a caso tutti in una volta dopo anni di nulla e facendoli gestire ad un mafioso, non sono esattamente delle tattiche vincenti



Sicuramente. Ma, ribadisco, vista la situazione attuale (debito elevato, rosa svalutata ma costosissima, dirigenza da pensionare e quindi da liquidare) c'è bisogno di capitali enormi. Altrimenti non si potrà invertire il declino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> L'atletico è come la Juve e Bayern...i migliori finchè ci sono gli sceicchi sarai costreatto a cederli sempre perchè danno stipendi illogici...prima te la metti via meglio è...



Infatti vedo che Bayern, UTD, Real e Barca sono zeppi di sceicchi e cedono i big ogni anno...
lo dico e lo ridico da mesi lasciate stare gli esempi Atletico, Borussia e via dicendo..sono solo società che adesso vanno forte perché hanno indovinato il progetto giusto..
Il borussia per altro ha già finito lo slancio, e torneranno a metà classifica appena avranno ceduto anche Reus e Aubumeyang dopo le cessioni in sequenza dei vari Lewa, Gotze, Gundogan e Hummels...
L'Atletico appena se ne va Simeone e vendono Griezmann vediamo se fanno ancora finali di champions o se torneranno a vedere i quarti fra 10 anni...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti vedo che Bayern, UTD, Real e Barca sono zeppi di sceicchi e cedono i big ogni anno...
> lo dico e lo ridico da mesi lasciate stare gli esempi Atletico, Borussia e via dicendo..sono solo società che adesso vanno forte perché hanno indovinato il progetto giusto..
> Il borussia per altro ha già finito lo slancio, e torneranno a metà classifica appena avranno ceduto anche Reus e Aubumeyang dopo le cessioni in sequenza dei vari Lewa, Gotze, Gundogan e Hummels...
> L'Atletico appena se ne va Simeone e vendono Griezmann vediamo se fanno ancora finali di champions o se torneranno a vedere i quarti fra 10 anni...



Il borussia mi pare già in fase più calante...anzi...mi sembra proprio una succursale Bayern.


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Boooh vedremo quanto durerà questo atletico...spero per loro molto perchè mi stanno simpatici



Duran durano...ogni anno aumentano il fatturato e i cinesi gli hanno già messo gli occhi addosso..anzi le mani...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Duran durano...ogni anno aumentano il fatturato e i cinesi gli hanno già messo gli occhi addosso..anzi le mani...



ahahah vedrai che qualcuno qui dirà: ecco a loro i cinesi veri e a noi i fake


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Le acquisizioni societarie non sono affatto affare semplice...e in sto periodo si parla proprio zero di calcio...qua è in ballo l'alta finanza.



Si ma il succo girala come vuoi è che o ci saranno tanti soldi o ce ne saranno pochi (mi frega ZERO di come saranno reperiti)..
speriamo siano tanti, perché sennò i risultati saranno la conseguenza..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il borussia mi pare già in fase più calante...anzi...mi sembra proprio una succursale Bayern.



Quello che dicevo io..succede quando cedi Lewa e prendi Ciro Immobile...


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti vedo che Bayern, UTD, Real e Barca sono zeppi di sceicchi e cedono i big ogni anno...
> lo dico e lo ridico da mesi lasciate stare gli esempi Atletico, Borussia e via dicendo..sono solo società che adesso vanno forte perché hanno indovinato il progetto giusto..
> Il borussia per altro ha già finito lo slancio, e torneranno a metà classifica appena avranno ceduto anche Reus e Aubumeyang dopo le cessioni in sequenza dei vari Lewa, Gotze, Gundogan e Hummels...
> L'Atletico appena se ne va Simeone e vendono Griezmann vediamo se fanno ancora finali di champions o se torneranno a vedere i quarti fra 10 anni...


Scusa ma la Juve non vende Pogba allo United??? eppure la Juve in champions c è sempre e non sfigura mai...ma non credo che Agnelli sia uno sceicco...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In pratica tu sostieni di tenerci di buon umore ascoltando solo le campane che suonano a festa...
> Però è anche vero che i pessimisti che non sanno nulla e che vogliono solo deprimerci parlavano da tempo di trattativa che sarebbe andata per le lunghe e mercato povero...Campopiano (che cito solo per esempio, dato che io non ho mai seguito questo giornalista come un oracolo) ha già dato per certa la firma del preliminare almeno tre volte e parlava all'inizio di mercato da 100 milioni poi scomparsi per strada, e sulla cessione passata dall'80% al 100% è arrivato dopo altri..
> Va bene tutto, ma si fa prima a dire che nessuno sa davvero come stanno le cose in questo momento e che ognuno si faccia la sua idea...
> Rispetto molto chi nel forum si smazza per cercare notizie (belle o brutte che siano) e chi è competente in ambito finanziario ma qui si parla di calcio e il calcio è molto più semplice di quello che lo si vuole dipingere, basta vedere chi vince in giro per l'Europa..



No.
Lo ribadisco. "Sutor ne ultra crepidam". Si parli di ciò che si sa. e su ciò che non si sa è meglio tacere. Non sono mai intervenuto nella disamina della trattativa ma a leggere di certi utenti che stamattina, cito testualmente, affermavano che " il milan non sarà più quello di una volta", mi sono sentito in dovere di intervenire in qualità di semplice addetto ai lavori.
Aspettare e vedere cosa succede è una strategia migliore del lamento continuo, davvero stucchevole e sopratutto senza nessun fine se non quello di raccattare qualche misero like di condivisione. 
Ritengo la fine del ciclo FINIVEST necessario. Non so se il futuro sarà roseo o meno ma sono relativamente certo che ripartire da n progetto serio che includa MANAGERIALITà ad oggi assente dalla società sia una soluzione migliore del navigare a zonzo aspettando il morto sull'altra riva del fiume (mi riferisco alla lotta, nemmeno tanto velata tra Galliani e BB che non ha avuto la forza/o forse le è stato impedito dalla parte più importante della famiglia di defenestrare il geometra quando avrebbe dovuto e potuto per ripartire con nuove figure - che peraltro mi dicono essere comunque state inserite in alcune attività nevralgiche quali il settore marketing che ci vede comunque in testa come ricavi commerciali).
Se vi da divertitevi pure nel ruolo di Cassandra vaticinando foschi presagi sul nostro futuro che ad ora non hanno fortunatamente per noi, nessuna rilevanza fattuale perchè basati su mere speculazioni.


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Ma, ribadisco, vista la situazione attuale (debito elevato, rosa svalutata ma costosissima, dirigenza da pensionare e quindi da liquidare) c'è bisogno di capitali enormi. Altrimenti non si potrà invertire il declino.



Bisogna aumentare il fatturato esponenzialmente, di qui non si scappa. Io credo abbiano un piano e le risorse per perseguirlo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Scusa ma la Juve non vende Pogba allo United??? eppure la Juve in champions c è sempre e non sfigura mai...ma non credo che Agnelli sia uno sceicco...



E vendendolo avrà pure una montagna di soldi...ricorda l'affare Zidane


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che dicevo io..succede quando cedi Lewa e prendi Ciro Immobile...



Non è il caso dell'atletico però...mi spiace...

an...il borussia ha appena preso gotze...straccioni...


----------



## gianni r. (21 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Bisogna aumentare il fatturato esponenzialmente, di qui non si scappa. *Io credo abbiano un piano e le risorse per perseguirlo*



Questa è la mia speranza. Se è vero, come ho letto qui, che il sig. Wu è specializzato nella acquisizione di aziende tramite fondi di investimento, per valorizzarle ed eventualmente rivenderle. Questo nel caso del Milan richiederebbe investimenti OPPURE, nel peggiore dei casi, l'acquisto ad un prezzo inferiore a quello di mercato. Che immagino sia il motivo per cui Berlusconi richiede molte e precise garanzie.


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2016)

Una cosa che non capisco, se questo Wu è così scafato, con gli agganci giusti e le mani in pasta, possibile abbia il patrimonio inferiore a quello di Zapata o Montolivo?


----------



## martinmilan (21 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non capisco, se questo Wu è così scafato, con gli agganci giusti e le mani in pasta, possibile abbia il patrimonio inferiore a quello di Zapata o Montolivo?



Ma quello di Zheng ovviamente lo snobbi...

p.s. puoi avere tutto il patrimonio che vuoi ma se poi spendi gli spiccioli non vale un bel niente...preferisco gente con meno soldi ma con voglia di investire ed entusiasmo che magnati alla SB con megapatrimonio e tirchiezza nefasta..


----------



## Edric (21 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che non capisco, se questo Wu è così scafato, con gli agganci giusti e le mani in pasta, possibile abbia il patrimonio inferiore a quello di Zapata o Montolivo?



Alè... viva le esagerazioni 

Non so se hai letto molto attentamente l'articolo di Fortune ma li si dice espressamente che possiede azioni del valore di centinaia di milioni di dollari ( la frase è *"If Don Ye is the diplomatic ambassador for China’s clean-energy venture capital community, then GSR’s Wu is its grand strategist. Wu, who holds stock worth hundreds of millions of dollars, likes expensive French wine, fast German cars, and big global deals."*)

Dubito che Zapata e Montolivo arrivino a cifre del genere, nonostante i lauti stipendi elargiti da Galliani


----------

